# Gym rats muscle building quest



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok thought id get one of these bad boys up and running to keep myself motivated and to track progress.

A bit about me...

i was diagnosed with ulcerative colloitus earlier in the year and iv been building my physique around the illness. i used to be 17stone at my highest weight but with the campbylobacter it knocked me down to 12 in 6weeks, urine analysis came back as high protein so i basically pi$$ed my muscles away, i am back to full health albiet the collitus but i feel great as i have done nothing but research on how to keep control of it. Only positive about it from a bodybuilding point of view is that i dont have a choice on what i eat so eating clean has to be done(or else i sh1t blood and abdomin swells up causing alot of pains) i have come off the back of a show on the 2nd July and have kept my condition very well since then. Im quite anal about my bodybuilding... My life revolves around going to work, gym, my girl and resting. (keeps me out of trouble)

Today i am starting a cycle of 600mg sus, 300mg test cyp, 400 primo and 450tri tren for 8weeks, all gear is lixus apart fro the primo which i picked up on holiday in turkey. Diet is very clean with literally no simple sugars(cant have these) supplements used will be maxi raw whey, bcaa's and lglutamine(i use this as it helps line my intestines and keeps collitus at bay) vit c and a strong multivit.

going to gym now to blast some chest and light pump in tri's so will report back when done.

heres a few pics of current condition and size so hopefully put on a few clean lbs of muscle, thanks for reading


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

chest and tri's done

flat dumbell 3 sets of ten

cable flys 3 sets of ten

hammer incline press 4 sets ten

pec dec 3 sets of ten

bodyweight dips 3 sets... failure each time

tricep push down 3 sets ten

skull crushers 3 sets ten

1 set to failure on rope push down (27reps)

20mins cross trainer and that was me done

got a chicken and jacket spud in the oven now and will have carrots along with it


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

first in woop woop


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Looking good on the pics mate, you will be back to your old self in no time, subbed into this, good luck.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym rat said:


> chest and tri's done
> 
> flat dumbell 3 sets of ten
> 
> ...


Looks like a good solid compound routine mate nice one, will be keeping an eye on this journey mate


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck with your journal, fella. Will follow with interest. All the best:thumb:


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

All the best with your future goals, look forward to seeing the progress...


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

cheers guys, heads down now and nothing guna stop the progress

today will consist of cooking food for monday and tuesday and relaxing with my feet up.

diet wise so far

breakie 3 boiled eggs, 60g oats made with water, 2 scoops whey and spoon of peanut butter

post workout 2 scoops whey 20g glutamine and 10g bcaa

will be eating a full chicken and a baked potato with some carrots in about 10mins time

got turkey steaks ther for 6oclock along with a salad and a 300g rump steak for 9oclock meal with a small baked potatoe


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gym rat said:


> cheers guys, heads down now and nothing guna stop the progress
> 
> today will consist of cooking food for monday and tuesday and relaxing with my feet up.
> 
> ...


Fu*king small fortune in food there mate !


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

actually not to bad mate, 23quid for 5kg chicken fillets at butchers, 4.50 for 600g of steak from sainsburys, not alot when u consider what people spend on other stuff like takeaways etc


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gym rat said:


> actually not to bad mate, 23quid for 5kg chicken fillets at butchers, 4.50 for 600g of steak from sainsburys, not alot when u consider what people spend on other stuff like takeaways etc


Or in the case of the people around me.... coke..


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

same round here mate or that other crap.lol i can eat very well for just under 50quid a week, i live in the country and have my own animals so will be getting a cow butchered in a week or so. i have my own chickens so eggs are on tap. im that sad i read that fertilised hen eggs lower myostatin so went and bought a rooster.lol i grow my own veg too so basically just meat and oats and some sauces is all i buy


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

gym rat said:


> same round here mate or that other crap.lol i can eat very well for just under 50quid a week, i live in the country and have my own animals so will be getting a cow butchered in a week or so. i have my own chickens so eggs are on tap. im that sad i read that fertilised hen eggs lower myostatin so went and bought a rooster.lol i grow my own veg too so basically just meat and oats and some sauces is all i buy


Fair play mate almost self sufficient! Good luck on your journey mate looking good in pics (no ****)


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

yeah willsy plan to be, moving to the country was the best thing iv ever done, went and bought a few of those mini cows(dexter cattle) that i seen on the fword with gordon ramsey.lol have sheep and pigs too. so will have a bit of everything in the freezer over time.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gym rat said:


> same round here mate or that other crap.lol i can eat very well for just under 50quid a week, i live in the country and have my own animals so will be getting a cow butchered in a week or so. i have my own chickens so eggs are on tap. im that sad i read that fertilised hen eggs lower myostatin so went and bought a rooster.lol i grow my own veg too so basically just meat and oats and some sauces is all i buy


Top man !!!

Love that kind of lifestyle !


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

gym rat said:


> yeah willsy plan to be, moving to the country was the best thing iv ever done, went and bought a few of those mini cows(dexter cattle) that i seen on the fword with gordon ramsey.lol have sheep and pigs too. so will have a bit of everything in the freezer over time.


At the risk of sounding like a woofter i think i'd get too attached to the animals to kill and eat them! Lol (no ****)


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

willsy said:


> At the risk of sounding like a woofter i think i'd get too attached to the animals to kill and eat them! Lol (no ****)


im the same pal, but its just a young bull that will be getting the chop, we have 15 heffers, 32 sheep and 2 pigs the family just breed rare breeds thats all, killing an animal is year is what is planned for the future but thats just to keep us going meat wise


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

never bothered with the turkey and salad, was really hungry so ended up having 300g steak and a baked potato with a fried tomato and some onions, still very hungry so thinking a tuna sarnie on some whole meal toast with a brew now before bed. appetite is on fire today, had a jag too, 300mg cyp, 300sus 180mg tri tren and 200mg primo, didnt quite think this cycle thru, have ten ml a week to thro in, myt save the primo to be fair, as its 100mg per ml so 4 ml i could do without.lol still undecided


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

Do you notice a lot from the primo? Dont know anybody personally who has run it tbh


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

first time running primo, was in turkey and picked some up, so will just have to wait and see trying 400mg along with the other meds to see what kind of gains i can get.

hey andrew theres a few of us on the board, my womans from wigan so over that end quite alot myself


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Morning all.

had a brilliant nights sleep and was up clear as a daisy this morning... had 20g lglutamine upon waking then fed all the animals then had my normal breakie 30mins later, 60g oats and 2 scoops whey and peanut butter with a strong coffee(bought this new coffee i seen in sainaburys yesterday called rocket fuel and fcuk me is it not.lol got guarna and all in it). Feeling great today, slight doms in chest and tri's feel nice and tight. Got my meals with me here at work (200g chicken large baked potato with carrots and same again only with baked beans for 2 oclock meal mmmm). i run my familys hotel and job role differs from managerial, financing and customer interaction so can eat at anytime which suits the bbing lifestyle. Training will be at 5 today and im planning a back and bi iniallation will have a small bowl of oats around 4ish with another cup of that rocket fuel coffee. got given a tub of WAR by the guy that owns the gym, its a bcaa drink which can be used intra or post workout, was also given a box of EAS recovery satchets from a guy i help out with diet and training etc, there just little pouches with 1g creatine, 1g hmb and 2g glut. Weary about taking this product as from the reading iv done creatine can cause a flare up in collitus patients but since its only 1g i myt see if it has any affect on me. really buzzing about the next 8weeks


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Good luck with this mate, subbed


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

cheers pal


----------



## Tommo2011 (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the illness mate, good look for future


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

sounds like your bang on for this mate... thats a lot of gear pal lol... get it in hahaha..

i was planning on running prima for about 4 weeks at back end of my course , anavar and prima supposed to be a great combo, so will see how it goes ...

have a good session later mate !!!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

yeah mate roaring to go, i dont think its that much gear to be honest 1800mg, when some people run cycles like test at a g aswell as deca at 600 and 50mg dbol prob adds up to the same, think its just an array of compounds.lol, whens this journal of urs going up big fella.

getting my tat extended tonight aswell so should have the half sleeve finished, woohoo


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

plus i have been cycling for around 6years on and off


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym rat said:


> yeah mate roaring to go, i dont think its that much gear to be honest 1800mg, when some people run cycles like test at a g aswell as deca at 600 and 50mg dbol prob adds up to the same, think its just an array of compounds.lol, whens this journal of urs going up big fella.
> 
> getting my tat extended tonight aswell so should have the half sleeve finished, woohoo


i will look at getting one started tonight when i get back from gym (again) lol...

im trying to pull myself away from it all to give my mind a rest , not talk about it even more lol


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

ahh mate nothing wrong with a obsessive compulsive disorder when it comes to this game.lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I drink rocketfuel every morning mate, its top stuff.

I really need to up my calorie intake TBH.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> I drink rocketfuel every morning mate, its top stuff.
> 
> I really need to up my calorie intake TBH.


i saw that in supermarket yesterday lol first time i had ever seen it, shame i cant drink caffiene lol


----------



## evil leprechaun (Sep 13, 2011)

am same i get panic attacks


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

evil leprechaun said:


> am same i get panic attacks


yes mate me too thats a trigger for my anxiety , not had caffiene for 3 years now i drink decaff tea if i ever have a cuppa !!! its a pain

mates think its funny though as i carry my teabags around to there houses with me pmsl


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

back from gym and absolutely fcuked to put it nicely, on a brighter notre came back to my mum with a full turkey in the oven with all the trimmings... get in, so will be having left overs for a meal 2maro along with chicken baked spud and some veg

training

warmed up with 2 sets to failure widegrip pull ups

barbell rows 3 sets of ten

lat pull downs 3 sets to front and one set to failure behind neck

seated rows 3 sets ten last set 12

hammer strength one arm rows very slow, 3 sets 10 each arm

deadlift 3 sets of 8

body is still shaking like fcuk and that was finished an hour ago, havent deadlifted since my hol 7weeks ago and fcuk me i felt it. finished with 27mins on crosstrainer(strange figure i know but got called to work cos some ejit burnt his tea and set fire alarm off). post workout had an EAS recovery thingy and 40g whey and drank that War stuff intra workout with an extra 10g bcaa, dinner was turkey, ham, stuffing, carrots and parsnip and peas with creamed potato and a roasty... feel preggers, so thursty and caining the water as i type. all in all very happy with today


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym rat said:


> back from gym and absolutely fcuked to put it nicely, on a brighter notre came back to my mum with a full turkey in the oven with all the trimmings... get in, so will be having left overs for a meal 2maro along with chicken baked spud and some veg
> 
> training
> 
> ...


nice one mate, dinner sounds awesome lol

i just had 250 grams of cod with cabbage and carrots

yours sounds better lol


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

aw mate, i felt dirty.lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym rat said:


> aw mate, i felt dirty.lol


and so you should ya filthy cnut lol !!!

my white cod looked miserable in comparison pmsl


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> and so you should ya filthy cnut lol !!!
> 
> my white cod looked miserable in comparison pmsl


It was fu*king dead !

How did you expect it to look ?

Anyway how much did it cost mate ? Fish is a fortune now !


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> It was fu*king dead !
> 
> How did you expect it to look ?
> 
> *Anyway how much did it cost mate ? Fish is a fortune now* !


What the fcuk you asking me for lol my missus gets a list from me and it appears in the fridge, freezer or cupboard a day later pmsl !!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> What the fcuk you asking me for lol my missus gets a list from me and it appears in the fridge, freezer or cupboard a day later pmsl !!!!


Pffft sexist pig...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Pffft sexist pig...


hey she gets looked after very well for what she does for me i will have you know lol !!!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

sitting here chilling watchin wwe night of champions and getting tattooed, cant beat it


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym rat said:


> sitting here chilling watchin wwe night of champions and getting tattooed, cant beat it


sounds good mate, im off to bed , got to get up early for work DOH !!! have a good evening pal


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

you too big man,


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Off to bed with the trots so non of the nasty stuff for me tonight..


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

feel for ya mate, im in the same boat regarding the nasty, only see my woman at weekends, we take turns every other weekend going back and forth from wigan to here


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

morning all, another good nyts sleep thank god, back feels very tight and feels nicely trained. Went thru the usual routine this morn, 20g glutamine then half hour later 60g oats, whey and peanut butter, made with water and wolfed down in no time that was around 8 this morning... feeling very hungry so hitting sainsburys(bang next door to work so very handy) for a half chicken to eat caveman style then prob have my next meal at 12 or half 11 if this hunger is anything to go by. giving legs a raping tonight then prob take 2maro off and just walk the dogs after work


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gym rat said:


> feel for ya mate, im in the same boat regarding the nasty, only see my woman at weekends, we take turns every other weekend going back and forth from wigan to here


Christ almighty ! I felt hard done by having to go to the chinese for a take away for mine mate !


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

legs smashed, almost threw up so didnt finish with any cross trainer

started with squats 4 sets of 10

hacks 3 sets ten

leg press 3 sets 20

leg extensions, 2 sets to failure

finished with 3 sets of standing calf raise machine

really good session, seem to have acquired a new training partner and its working for me big time, really smashing it at the mo and have good expectations, still in two minds whether to keep to a lean gain or an all out bulk, i dont mean dirty foods but just up the quantity of carbs and fats and maybe lay off the cardio so much... any thoughts?

had my intra workout shake then just a protein shake with glut and bcaa added

tea was 3 boiled potatoes, veil steak and carrots with some gravy and a jalapeno type salsa relish, was lovely

my 11am meal was left over turkey from lasts nyt tea with stuffing, peas, potatoes and carrots and a thick slice of ham, had a half hour snooze after this(the beauty of working in a hotel), 2 pm meal was the usual chicken and baked potato with reggai reggai sauce, 4pm had a satchet of oats so simple and necked it with a scoop of protein. think thats about it really


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

mate i just got back from gym did back today and i actually threw up after it DOH !!! lol... just trying to get 300 grams of chicken down me now but its going down slow lol ...

looked like a good legs session matey !!!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> mate i just got back from gym did back today and i actually threw up after it DOH !!! lol... just trying to get 300 grams of chicken down me now but its going down slow lol ...
> 
> looked like a good legs session matey !!!


it was pal, some silly b1tch was farting around texting on leg press so had to hit the hacks before instead of after, worked up to 60 a side for last set and stopped half way thru and just said put another 30 on and slammed ten more reps, went bloody purple... hate it wen people **** about and affect my workouts


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

oh and that was a 15plate either side... not 30 a side, we use 15's on the hack squat for some reason... just seem to be on the rack attached to it


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

rest today and it kills me not to be in the gym, usual breakie and morning routine, had 6chicken drum sticks and 2 whole boiled eggs as mid morning meal, chicken fillets and baked spud for afternoon and had tea quite early at around half 5, had chicken fajitas and a few homemade sweet potato wedges, legs and back very very tight, even sitting on the toilet is hard work(im a lazy fooker and like to sit down for a pee.lol) just relaxing tonight and will prob have tuna on toast for supper like i have had every nyt(guna get shopping and switch this to mackeral), hunger is very high at the moment, dont think iv had a liquid meal yet at all. foods prepped for 2maro and taking a leaf outa milkys journal and having a chicken salad as a meal and then made a homemade chili with 80g basmati rice for another. shoulders and traps 2maro and i cant wait, just hoping doms in upper back start to go so i can really hammer it. the mrs is over at the weekend so taking it easy with a few romantic walks with the dogs then out for tea on sat nyt. you can tell im excitred already having it all planned.lol hope ur all well


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

Subbed.

X


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym rat said:


> rest today and it kills me not to be in the gym, usual breakie and morning routine, had 6chicken drum sticks and 2 whole boiled eggs as mid morning meal, chicken fillets and baked spud for afternoon and had tea quite early at around half 5, had chicken fajitas and a few homemade sweet potato wedges, legs and back very very tight, even sitting on the toilet is hard work(im a lazy fooker and like to sit down for a pee.lol) just relaxing tonight and will prob have tuna on toast for supper like i have had every nyt(guna get shopping and switch this to mackeral), hunger is very high at the moment, dont think iv had a liquid meal yet at all. foods prepped for 2maro and taking a leaf outa milkys journal and having a chicken salad as a meal and then made a homemade chili with 80g basmati rice for another. shoulders and traps 2maro and i cant wait, just hoping doms in upper back start to go so i can really hammer it. the mrs is over at the weekend so taking it easy with a few romantic walks with the dogs then out for tea on sat nyt. you can tell im excitred already having it all planned.lol hope ur all well


So you dont live with your missus then matey !!!

well at least you can do your own thing mate lol..

im sat on settee aching like mad today too pal and i got shoulders and traps tomorrow morning too lol !!! what routine you doing do you already know ..

look how sad we are already talking tomorrows routines pmsl

I will do

side lat raises

rear delt (face pulls) or rear delt flies

smith machine press

shrugs

cant wait


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

my mrs lives in wigan matey, so only see her every 12 days, we met at uni 4 years ago, just trying to save up and get her moved here or me there but still not a penny to my name, yip ur damn rite i have the session planned,

warm up with a few sets doing side laterals, front and rear using 5kg plates

smith press

heavy side laterals

reverse pec dec

front raises

then dumbell shrugs

barbell shrugs

uprite row to finish


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gym rat said:


> my mrs lives in wigan matey, so only see her every 12 days, we met at uni 4 years ago, just trying to save up and get her moved here or me there but still not a penny to my name, yip ur damn rite i have the session planned,
> 
> warm up with a few sets doing side laterals, front and rear using 5kg plates
> 
> ...


Not a lot there mate but it clearly works for you.

I may try the " less is more " approach.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

gym rat said:


> im that sad i read that fertilised hen eggs lower myostatin so went and bought a rooster.


Thats all very well mate, but that little white lumpy bit on the outside of the yolk......Is cockrell spunk! lol

added protien i guess?



gym rat said:


> (im a lazy fooker and like to sit down for a pee.lol)


agree with this 100%!

nice journal mate


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

HJL said:


> Thats all very well mate, but *that little white lumpy bit on the outside of the yolk......Is cockrell spunk! lol*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


haha good job i dont eat the shell then.lol cheers pal

edit just realised you said yolk and not shell.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Milky said:


> Not a lot there mate but it clearly works for you.
> 
> I may try the " less is more " approach.


yeah mate defo does the job, my delts pump very easily and i like to go really heavy on every excercise,


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

well folks did the routine that i posted last nyt but did front felts a little different, lay flat on an incline bench and done the front raises like that, no cheating when doing that, shoulders are burnt out completely, food today is just the usual but tonight having a half pound burger from the chippy, bit of a treat as i eat so bloody clean, going all out and having a cowboy supper an all.lol not much else to report to be fair


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym rat said:


> well folks did the routine that i posted last nyt but did front felts a little different, lay flat on an incline bench and done the front raises like that, no cheating when doing that, shoulders are burnt out completely, food today is just the usual but tonight having a half pound burger from the chippy, bit of a treat as i eat so bloody clean, going all out and having a cowboy supper an all.lol not much else to report to be fair


nice one mate, enjoy your treat lol !!!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

aw pal. waiting patiently for the Delivery man to arrive


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

At last its the weekend, and finally get to see my gorgeous girl. diet so far, usual breakie of maxi raw whey with my oats and peanut butter. 2nd meal was at 11 and had 7 chicken drumsticks with skin and all, had no carbs with this meal so ate the skin for the fats etc. just sitting down to a homemade irish stew with steak pieces and tonight i will be cooking salmon, baby boils and and mixed veg for me and the woman(shes on that silly slimming world thing) wont be having that til about 8ish as she doesnt land til 7 so il have another meal at 5 which will be the same as breakie. since i cant have chocolate and simple sugars(well i can in moderation here and there) this meal really does curb my cravings. no training now until monday which is abit annoying but il be getting plenty of cardio, planning a hike in the morning then out for a bite to eat in the evening and may even have half glass of wine.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym rat said:


> At last its the weekend, and finally get to see my gorgeous girl. diet so far, usual breakie of maxi raw whey with my oats and peanut butter. 2nd meal was at 11 and had 7 chicken drumsticks with skin and all, had no carbs with this meal so ate the skin for the fats etc. just sitting down to a homemade irish stew with steak pieces and tonight i will be cooking salmon, baby boils and and mixed veg for me and the woman(shes on that silly slimming world thing) wont be having that til about 8ish as she doesnt land til 7 so il have another meal at 5 which will be the same as breakie. since i cant have chocolate and simple sugars(well i can in moderation here and there) this meal really does curb my cravings. no training now until monday which is abit annoying but il be getting plenty of cardio, planning a hike in the morning then out for a bite to eat in the evening and may even have half glass of wine.


well mate i hope you have a cracking weekend. sounds like it should be a nice relaxed one for you, recoup ready for next week. i want you pushing hard next week mate X


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

always mate always, you much planned?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym rat said:


> always mate always, you much planned?


hockey match tomorrow, chill out after that, and looking forward to a treat meal on sunday, still not decided what to have yet lol.. ideas ??


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

mmmm depend whats ticikles your fancy mate, i like to pick at stuff and have a variety if ya know what i mean almost like a mini buffet all to myself.lol, like my usual treat is the chinese or indian packs from supermarket along wi chicken goujons, skewered chicken etc oh and garlic bread.lol the restaurant im heading to on sat i always get the same, its chilli fillet steak cut into strpis in pita bread with salad and have potato skins on the side... guna take a pic and post it no doubt.haha


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym rat said:


> mmmm depend whats ticikles your fancy mate, i like to pick at stuff and have a variety if ya know what i mean almost like a mini buffet all to myself.lol, like my usual treat is the chinese or indian packs from supermarket along wi chicken goujons, skewered chicken etc oh and garlic bread.lol the restaurant im heading to on sat i always get the same, its chilli fillet steak cut into strpis in pita bread with salad and have potato skins on the side... guna take a pic and post it no doubt.haha


mmmm we do have a nice all you can eat buffet close by, does indian chinese italian and allsorts mmmmmmmmmm now im thinking !!!!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

breakfast hammered today, 4 boiled eggs and wholemeal toast with a slice of ham and a protein shake, just waiting on the mrs getting changed then hitting a 5mile wwalk with the dogs


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym rat said:


> breakfast hammered today, 4 boiled eggs and wholemeal toast with a slice of ham and a protein shake, just waiting on the mrs getting changed then hitting a 5mile wwalk with the dogs


i bet you got some great walks around where you live dont ya mate ???


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Walking is cracking cardio, l wish my legs were up to it !


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> i bet you got some great walks around where you live dont ya mate ???


yeah mate, up and down country lanes and a mini mountain right outside the front door perfect for interval training and the scenery aint bad either.lol


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

how tall are you gym rat?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Earl-Hickey said:


> how tall are you gym rat?


5 10 mate


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

Bout the same as me bro, i'm shooting for 15 stone lean, do-able?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

anythings do-able pal, im 14 in those pics i posted at the start of the journal, will see how the next 8weeks go and see what i can achieve


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Training today, mate?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Mingster said:


> Training today, mate?


no mings mate, will be starting all over again 2maro, hit chest on sun last week, back, mon, legs tue and shoulders thur, having the weekend off so my training partner can catch up, just doing cardio all weekend to be honest, done the same walk twice yesterday then out for tea. going for another one now then its leg of lamb when im back. what about you big man


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Will be doing Cleans, Dumbbell Rows and Barbell Curls this afternoon, mate. Training from home again so will do Hang Cleans rather than Cleans as I haven't got the space or a strong enough floor....lol....to do full Cleans at home. Well, not until I get my new home gym sorted. Will be back in the gym from Tuesday so am looking forward to that. Lots and lots of big, rubber plates....heaven.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Mingster said:


> Will be doing Cleans, Dumbbell Rows and Barbell Curls this afternoon, mate. Training from home again so will do Hang Cleans rather than Cleans as I haven't got the space or a strong enough floor....lol....to do full Cleans at home. Well, not until I get my new home gym sorted. Will be back in the gym from Tuesday so am looking forward to that. Lots and lots of big, rubber plates....heaven.


your body wont know what hit it pal when you get smashing some heavy weights again


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

after a well rested weekend im ready to smash the weights again this week, got chest and tri's 2nyt at half 5 and cant wait, diet was fairly cleanish over the weekend apart from 3 pints with my meal when i was out on sat, todays food is going down well, diced up 4 chicken breasts and fried them on a non stick pan with spicey seasoning and onions and banged them in a few pitta pockets with salad and light mayo, got 3 with me today so working my way thru them. Slept in for work so just had a shake with peanut butter in it. Done a shop there on my lunch break and bought alot of steak mince so will prob make stew, shephards pie and chilli for the meals this week, got some chicken left out defrosting too so will aim for a 2 chicken and 1 beef meal a day for next 7 days then when the gear is at full tilt in my system will swap to 2 beef meals and a chicken per day,,, then the usual tuna before bed. Losts of variety in the diet to not make it so tidious and it becomes very easy to stick to. any1 have any other beef recipies... thinking a healthy burrito or something along those lines?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

My missus make me meat loaf mate. 1lb mince, 1 egg, 2 oxo's (or oxy's to taste lol) grated carrot and some onion. Lovely  .


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

now thats what im talking about mings, cheers pal, iv heard of people throwing oats in it aswell funnily enough


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

My mrs makes me turkey meatloaf with garlic and spices, I slice it up and have it in pittas with chilli and extra light Mayo , healthy doner kebab


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

i used to eat alot of turkey mince but back on the beef now to get some serious growth.do you need to wrap it in tin foil or anything, havent had meatloaf since i was a kid


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

The missus whacks ours in a pyrex casserole dish mate. I think any non-metallic dish would do.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

sweet, will be giving this a go tonight then, will do it with a kg of mince and make eoungh for a good few meals,can add practically anything to it awell. thanks for the idea mings, duely repped


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I thought Meatloaf sang Bat out of hell ??


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Milky said:


> I thought Meatloaf sang Bat out of hell ??


theres always one.lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym rat said:


> theres always one.lol


yes and milkys both of them lol


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

gym done and dusted, really good session, chest felt very pumped

flat dumbell

incline smith

cables

hammer press

flys

dips.

triceps...

overhead extensions

rope pushdowns

underhand pull downs

tea was pork chops with scrambled egg and some mash, still sweating here as i type, horsed about 4 full chops in me aswell as 4 eggs. shower time then feet up and relax and read whats been going on on the forum


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gym rat said:


> gym done and dusted, really good session, chest felt very pumped
> 
> flat dumbell
> 
> ...


Chops and scrambled eggs....... are you mental ??


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

aw mate went down a treat, did 30mins cardio after the weights and could have ate a scabby dog


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

another day down and and another back and bi session in the gym smashed, really good workout and strength is creeping up bigtime. foods went down a treat today, usual breakie, chicken ceaser salad and chicken in pitta bread with salad and low fat ceaser dressing.

workout went as follows

bent over row 4 sets of 10...100kg last set

hammer row 4 sets really slow and concentrating on contraction, worked up to 4 plates a side(forearms pumped like fcuk with this)

seated row 3 sets 15 nice and light

lat pull downs

deadlift

face pulls but with elbows tucked in to concentrate on middle back. 2 sets 25

biceps

dumbell curls

nautilus precher curl

cable ez bar curls

1 set of 21's

finished with 35mins on the treadmill to work up and appetite as felt like i coulda puked, pwo shake of 50g maxiraw whey and 20g bcaa's and 20g glutamine. Tea 2nyt was 300g frying steak with peas and a some potatoes mashed with abit of butter, got steak for my two meals at work aswell for 2maro so guna have that with baked spud and reggie reggie sauce. can feel the gear really kicking in now and only been on 10days. really excited to see what the next 7weeks bring. plans tonight are to just chill and watch the new two and half men then bed. jobs a gooden


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym rat said:


> another day down and and another back and bi session in the gym smashed, really good workout and strength is creeping up bigtime. foods went down a treat today, usual breakie, chicken ceaser salad and chicken in pitta bread with salad and low fat ceaser dressing.
> 
> workout went as follows
> 
> ...


nice one matey, i have to say im jeleous of all the food you seem to be necking lol... heres me chewing on half a roast chicken lol...

keep up the good work man X


----------



## N666T (Sep 4, 2010)

i got diagnosed with ulcerative colloitus years ago , and still have it flair up now and again , them pipes they stick up ur ass dow half hurt , j u just got to watch what u eat


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

N666T said:


> i got diagnosed with ulcerative colloitus years ago , and still have it flair up now and again , them pipes they stick up ur ass dow half hurt , j u just got to watch what u eat


Yeah cheers for that mate !

Oh and change your bloody avi will you..... puts you right off your trian of thought it does...


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

N666T said:


> i got diagnosed with ulcerative colloitus years ago , and still have it flair up now and again , them pipes they stick up ur ass dow half hurt , j u just got to watch what u eat


its a [email protected] mate but means i stay in good nick so suites the bodybuilding diet to be fair, how are you coping with it


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> nice one matey, i have to say im jeleous of all the food you seem to be necking lol... heres me chewing on half a roast chicken lol...
> 
> keep up the good work man X


would rather spend my money on good food more than anything else pal, from doing my shows it really taught me diet is key. all the years wasted of me training and thinking i was eating right when in reality i wasnt eating half of what i should have


----------



## N666T (Sep 4, 2010)

im ok with it at the moment , had a flair up last month and i dare not fart mate , u know what its like , and that constant feeling you need a crap , it gets u down , spent more time sitting on the bog than any thing else , still kept up my gym work which was a worry as i didnt wont to push to hard on some excerises as i might let rip and follow though , but all well at the mo fingers crossed


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

lglutamine has helped me alot pal, its absorbed in the large intestine and lines it somehow(so iv read), iv stayed away from simple sugars and creatine and i dont feel any different to before i was diagnosed with it. and i know exactly how you feel, its the terrible crunching noises coming from ur stomach that does my head in, feels like my insides are vibrating almost (keep checking my bloody fone when that happens haha)


----------



## N666T (Sep 4, 2010)

i had that vibrating feeling ages ago , it lasted for a whole week , and it only happened when i sat down , it drove me mad and it makes you want to sit on the toilet more , figers crossed its gone for a fair while now , my dad has the problem as well and so did hes dad , so mines inherited by the looks like , hopefully i can fart free for a few month with out worrying what will shoot out and stick to my pants ,


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

mine was brought on by campylobacter food poisoning, was diagnosed officially with it in june, heart sank when i got told what could happen.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

bad craic today, didnt sleep til about 3 last nyt and just worked myself up into a rage. absolutely battered today and head is throbbing, even got angry cos my oats werent going down the best. Stuck at work all day and iv all my paperwork done so got fcuk all to do now til 5. still going to blast legs the nyt, only thing thats keeping me going is the thought of the gym tonight, whats every1 else up to


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym rat said:


> bad craic today, didnt sleep til about 3 last nyt and just worked myself up into a rage. absolutely battered today and head is throbbing, even got angry cos my oats werent going down the best. Stuck at work all day and iv all my paperwork done so got fcuk all to do now til 5. still going to blast legs the nyt, only thing thats keeping me going is the thought of the gym tonight, whats every1 else up to


as you know i just trained mate. sleep is also starting to pee me off mate, i have to find a solution to that before it really starts affecting my daily life...

Anyway good luck with the legs session, you better be lifting fcukin heavy , now you been in my journal making me feel like a little b1tch pmsl ..

take care Bro X:beer:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Ay up fella :thumbup1: Just had a read through this and subbed in mate after you helping me today appreciate it :thumb:

Looking awesome in your pics pal some hard work put in there..would love to get half as lean as that lol il get there..

Keep it up anyhow top lad!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Ay up fella :thumbup1: Just had a read through this and subbed in mate after you helping me today appreciate it :thumb:
> 
> Looking awesome in your pics pal some hard work put in there..would love to get half as lean as that lol il get there..
> 
> Keep it up anyhow top lad!


cheers pal, alot of hard work and a general routine and ul get there


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

legs tonight as mentioned earlier. absolutley wrecked to be fair

squats 4 sets working up to 3 and half plates a side for 8 on last set, 1st 3 sets wer 12 12 10

hack squats 4 sets working up to 5 15kg plates a side

leg press 1 set 4 plates a side for 20, 2nd set 6 for 15, 3rd set 8 plates a side for 10 and last was same weight but got 14(rest pause movement)

front bsquat on smith 2 sets of 20 a side for 20 reps each

leg extensions 3 sets 15

hams where pretty warmed up as use a wide stance to improve inner thigh so done 2 sets on ham machine thingy

dumnell stiff legged deadlifts 4 sets working up to the 50kg's a hand

cardio wise only managed 15mins as was seriously hammered and just didnt have the energy. usual post shake then had homemade burgers with homemade wedges and some jalapeno relish. also made a meat loaf(mingsters wife recipe i might add) and it looks and tastes awesome, made it with 1kg mince steak so will do my work meals 2maro and fri. will have my usual tuna and toast before bed and a protein bar with a brew and 10g glutimine and 2g HMB. felt alot better than this morning thats for sure. sitting here now with a dull ache in my legs and read the forum


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> as you know i just trained mate. sleep is also starting to pee me off mate, i have to find a solution to that before it really starts affecting my daily life...
> 
> Anyway good luck with the legs session, you better be lifting fcukin heavy , now you been in my journal making me feel like a little b1tch pmsl ..
> 
> take care Bro X:beer:


aw mate, heavy and seriously in need of an ice bath, legs just feel numb


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym rat said:


> aw mate, heavy and seriously in need of an ice bath, legs just feel numb


great session mate by looks of it..

you could tidy up your routine though for us journal snobs that like everything laid out perfectly pmsl X

im coming to your house for dinner mate fcuk this reading all your awesome food im getting fed up now, i will start negging for food that sounds too tasty lol .... :thumbup1:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> great session mate by looks of it..
> 
> you could tidy up your routine though for us journal snobs that like everything laid out perfectly pmsl X
> 
> im coming to your house for dinner mate fcuk this reading all your awesome food im getting fed up now, i will start negging for food that sounds too tasty lol .... :thumbup1:


lol i do like to experiment with my food matey, clean food doesnt have to be boring, contiplating getting stuck into my meatloaf already, hyaving inside pitta bread with some salad and bbq sauce. yeah will sort my layout of the routine... is abit messy come to think of it, hows things big man, whats the food plans for today


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym rat said:


> lol i do like to experiment with my food matey, clean food doesnt have to be boring, contiplating getting stuck into my meatloaf already, hyaving inside pitta bread with some salad and bbq sauce. yeah will sort my layout of the routine... is abit messy come to think of it, hows things big man, whats the food plans for today


5 weetabix and 250 ml whole milk

6 scrambled eggs, half a tin of beans

2 protein shakes with whole milk

400 gram chicken, carrots cauliflower and broccoli

1 apple

thats my daily intake today mate


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

jeeze no wonder your jealous mate,


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> 5 weetabix and 250 ml whole milk
> 
> 6 scrambled eggs, half a tin of beans
> 
> ...


Eat some food will ya


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Eat some food will ya


thats plenty for me mate !!!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

no training today, just came home and hammered gears of war all nyt. all food eaten and an exrtra full chicken slipped in at 3 pm today.lol ate my 2 meals for during the day before half 12, was just so hungry. tea tonight was homemade chciken fried rice. was delicious(haha flinty) got a portion for 11am meal 2maro aswell as a couple peacdes of meatloaf in pitta with salad and ceaser dressing, will have my usual tuna on toast and protein bar and will prob hit bed in bout an hour. pretty boring day but shoulders 2maro and i cant wait, going for a pb and by fcuk am i guna nail it


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym rat said:


> no training today, just came home and hammered gears of war all nyt. all food eaten and an exrtra full chicken slipped in at 3 pm today.lol ate my 2 meals for during the day before half 12, was just so hungry. tea tonight was *homemade chciken fried rice. was delicious(haha flinty) *got a portion for 11am meal 2maro aswell as a couple peacdes of meatloaf in pitta with salad and ceaser dressing, will have my usual tuna on toast and protein bar and will prob hit bed in bout an hour. pretty boring day but shoulders 2maro and i cant wait, going for a pb and by fcuk am i guna nail it


cnut lol...

you better give me some heavy fcukin shoulders tomorrow or im having you on rations , all that food should be making you strong lol


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

oh and legs hurt like hell today, since im a lazy t1t i like to sit to pee, was considering dehydrating cos couldnt keep bending down to get on the loo.lol


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> cnut lol...
> 
> you better give me some heavy fcukin shoulders tomorrow or im having you on rations , all that food should be making you strong lol


thought you'd like that matey, dam right heavy shoulders, going for 110 clean press for reps, can feel the strain on lower back already.lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym rat said:


> thought you'd like that matey, dam right heavy shoulders, going for 110 clean press for reps, can feel the strain on lower back already.lol


just be fcukin careful. Expletive has fcuked his knee up tonight, dont want you fcukin your back up tomorrow too....

i could feel my lower back a little at 110kg shoulder press mate, i might need to rethink next weeks session, dont want any injuries now !!!

any idea what routine will be tomorrowmate, you know i wont sleep until you tell me pmsl X


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

haha

prob same old routine altho changing smith press to cleans so will go(in easy journal snob lingo for ya)lol

warm up with 5kg plate each hand doing 20 side raises

cleans 4 x10

side raises(heavy) 3 x10

front raises lying on incline bench 3x 10

reverse pec dec 3 sets 15

shoulder press machine 2 sets failure (behind the head grip) supersetted with 5kg plates side raises to get a really good burn

Traps

upright row

dumbell shrugs

barbell shrugs


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym rat said:


> haha
> 
> prob same old routine altho changing smith press to cleans so will go(in easy journal snob lingo for ya)lol
> 
> ...


sounds good mate. your shoulder press machine can you sit facing the pad on that one and push at different angle ??? i do these sometimes, dont need loads of weight keep your stomach on the back rest and push up from that angle, there a killer mate ?? depends on your machine layout !!!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

its like an old school shoulder press mate, like a lever system almost, but theres two sets of handles, one for just infront of ur chin and the other behind your head. it is quite dangerous as normally need some1 to lift it up so i can get my hands on the grips. you dont want to be going too far down on that machine... has torn rotator cuff written all over it.lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Did you ever see the clip of Kevin Levrone pressing 160 kgs behind the neck on the smith machine mate !!

I felt my back going just watching him !


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

yeah milkster, altho he did make it look pretty easy.lol

right well done the shoulder routine i posted the other day. not much else to report really, upped my cardio to 45 mins after each session as im putting abit of chub on with all the food. went to an engagement party last nyt and trashed the buffet, must have had 3 plates full of all sorts from lasagne, chicken wings, drumsticks, sarnies and wedges...was a happy camper.lol


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

chest in 30mins whoop whoop, breakie was mashed potato with scallions and a big lump of cod.... it was at its sell buy and needed eaten. chicken dinner with the full works today after i train so going to hammer it aswell as some cardio, eat the report back, any1 else anything planned today


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gym rat said:


> chest in 30mins whoop whoop, breakie was mashed potato with scallions and a big lump of cod.... it was at its sell buy and needed eaten. chicken dinner with the full works today after i train so going to hammer it aswell as some cardio, eat the report back, any1 else anything planned today


Mash and fish for BREAKFAST !!

Just trained chest..... really want to get my bike out .


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

yip... breakie of champions, lovge it when my mum buys alot of food and never gets round to making it.... means i get to munch it down before it goes off, had a chicken dinner to and a protein shake with peanut butter, extra bcaa's and some glut literally 5mins ago. next meal will be at 8 and prob just have a tuna toastie and then a protein bar at 10 for bed with a brew. as i mentioned i trained chest earlier, really ****ed off with my shoulder, most of slept non it funny almost feels like a trapped nerve and really hindered my progress

dumbell press 3 x10 then 1 x 8 with 50's

cable cross over 3 x 12

incline hammer press 3 x10 the last set 50 each side for 6 and 2 assisted reps

dumbell flys 4 x 10 working up to 25kg

press machine 2 sets to failure with full stack

couldnt manage any dips at all today as shoulder just gave me that much grief, eating has been good and had a 45min walk with the dogs


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym rat said:


> yip... breakie of champions, lovge it when my mum buys alot of food and never gets round to making it.... means i get to munch it down before it goes off, had a chicken dinner to and a protein shake with peanut butter, extra bcaa's and some glut literally 5mins ago. next meal will be at 8 and prob just have a tuna toastie and then a protein bar at 10 for bed with a brew. as i mentioned i trained chest earlier, really ****ed off with my shoulder, most of slept non it funny almost feels like a trapped nerve and really hindered my progress
> 
> dumbell fly 3 x10 then 1 x 8 with 50's
> 
> ...


you dumbell flyed 50s fcuk mate thats a great weight.. :thumbup1: and with a bad shoulder.. makes me feel weak as a kitten tbh


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

aw mate meant to say press eek, will edit now


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym rat said:


> aw mate meant to say press eek, will edit now


tut and heres me almost ending my gym membership as there was no way i would have reached them heights lol...

even pressing 50s is very good mate nice one !!!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

cheers mate, trying to stay with dumbells now for my flat pressing, a barbell just doesnt agree with me and i get a proper squeeze at the top with dumbells too, currently flying with 25's, could prob try the 30's at a push but one of the guys tore his pec 3 weeks ago going too heavy on them, you could hear the tear from 10foot away,,, horrible


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym rat said:


> cheers mate, trying to stay with dumbells now for my flat pressing, a barbell just doesnt agree with me and i get a proper squeeze at the top with dumbells too, currently flying with 25's, could prob try the 30's at a push but one of the guys tore his pec 3 weeks ago going too heavy on them, you could hear the tear from 10foot away,,, horrible


sounds horrible mate . i dont like to do much work with dumbells, not when im getting higher up with the weight, just dont feel like you can be spotted right with them IMO


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

i know exactly what you mean, most people spot from the elbows... this isnt my problem, if some1 spots me there my wrist automatically shifts the weight to over my face. the elbow just wants to drop. when i get a spot i normally ask them to hold my wrists if need be. Its a slow progression on dumbells for me as im very untrusting so will only move up in weight if i can bang ten reps out... for instance when i get comfortable with the 50's for 10reps il try the 55's for 4 reps etc, human error is inevitable so trusting some1 with that responsibilty is silly.

on another note... back 2nyt woohoo, weighed today and im 7lbs heavier with reasonably same condition, been on cycle now for 15days, so looking forward to what the next 6 have in store... myt have had a few pre workout jabs but im not telling hehe


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym rat said:


> i know exactly what you mean, most people spot from the elbows... this isnt my problem, if some1 spots me there my wrist automatically shifts the weight to over my face. the elbow just wants to drop. when i get a spot i normally ask them to hold my wrists if need be. Its a slow progression on dumbells for me as im very untrusting so will only move up in weight if i can bang ten reps out... for instance when i get comfortable with the 50's for 10reps il try the 55's for 4 reps etc, human error is inevitable so trusting some1 with that responsibilty is silly.
> 
> on another note... back 2nyt woohoo, weighed today and im 7lbs heavier with reasonably same condition, been on cycle now for 15days, so looking forward to what the next 6 have in store... myt have had a few pre workout jabs but im not telling hehe


yeah if i do any dumbell work mate i have the spotter hold my wrists to stop the back and forth motion of my hand my chest strength can hold the weight but my front delt is weak and i can feel it waving about when going too heavy ... !!!

get the gear in mate and rip some fcukin beef X


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

update on last nyts session, trained back as mentioned in an earlier post

bent over barbell rows 4 x 10

hammer rows 4 x 10

seated low pully row 4 x 10

pull downs 4 x 10

deadlift 3x8

back is really feeling it today, so much so that il not be training legs 2nyt but rather rest and eat. foods been consistant as always, usual breakie, then meatloaf in pita bread for 2 meals and just had a protein shake 5 mins ago, will be having frying steak and jacket spud in about an hour an a half then the usual tuna toastie supper. nothing else to report really


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Meatloaf - food of champions lol. Had half of one yesterday and will be finishing it off tonight along with a heap of cabbage  Never tried a tuna toastie hmmm....will have to look further into this....


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

yip good old mrs mings recipe and all.lol iv got the rest made for 2maros lunches.lol best thing i ever did was ask about recipes for beef, only ever made chili's or spag bols


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Hey up fella..

No updates for a couple days..everything ok?

Training going good?

Still eating lush food im jealous of? :lol:

I pinched your way of thinking and had homemade cottage pie last night for a change from the diet..amazing pal


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

ay up, been busy the last few days with work and general homelife(dosing the animals)

wed i trained shoulders with an old mate and went something like this

smith press 3 x 10 last set 8 reps

side raises 4 x 12

dumbell press with a hammerstyle grip(hits rear delts for me) 3 x 10

rear pec dec 3x 12

upright rows 3x 10

barbell shrugs

dumbell shrugs

biceps

dumbell curls

close grip preacher

wide grip barbell

really good session, havent had a pump like it in my bi's for a long time, really squeezed with every rep an literally couldnt tense my arm afterwards

last nyt i hit legs doing my usual routine same weights also as lower back is annoying me and dint want to go for a pb on squats as an injury is the last thing i want

diet has been the same, meatloafs, chicken and baked potatoe etc altho made a healthy chicken fried rice which im nailing all day at work today. girlfriends over tonight so will have 4 coors lite and some rumpty bumpty.lol got my grandas 80th bday on sat nyt and hear its a buffet so il be getting my munch on


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> diet has been the same, meatloafs, chicken and baked potatoe etc altho made a healthy chicken fried rice which im nailing all day at work today. girlfriends over tonight so will have 4 coors lite and some rumpty bumpty.lol got my grandas 80th bday on sat nyt and hear its a buffet so il be getting my munch on


Tonights cardio sorted pal 

hope the niggling back injury dont get any worse....lol


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

well what a weekend, ate a good but of rubbish and abit of cardio here and there. straight back into it today and had the usual breakie, pitta and tuna, pitta and chicken trained back and had steak and chicken for tea along wit a small potato,lol

training went as follows

bent over row 3x10 1x 8

low pully row 3 x 12 (really slow contracting with every rep)

hammer row 4 x 10

deadlift 3 x8 2 x 5

behing the neck pulldowns 2 sets to failure

face pulls 3 x 12

brill session tonight was full of energy an just wanted to hammer as much as i could. sitting here trembling now from the adreneline from deadlifting and that was near 2hour ago, def bed early tonight as i feel like a broken man.lol felt like superman at the time tho lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> well what a weekend, ate a good but of rubbish and abit of cardio here and there. straight back into it today and had the usual breakie, pitta and tuna, pitta and chicken trained back and had steak and chicken for tea along wit a small potato,lol
> 
> training went as follows
> 
> ...


Top stuff pal..well done! :thumb:

Love it when you feel like that it cant be beat...like a man possesed in the gym then the next 3 hours splattered on the couch 

Glad its going well mate


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

ur not wrong there mate.lol seriously dont know what to be at and just clock watching for bed time, hows things going yourself i see ur settling into the diet nicely


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> ur not wrong there mate.lol seriously dont know what to be at and just clock watching for bed time, hows things going yourself i see ur settling into the diet nicely


Yeah going well mate..alot down to you..so big cheers :beer: bit of a dip over the weekend but im back at it now..

Glad to see you feeling like that though..i bet you got tomorrows food and training going through your head already..always good.

Not long before im away to bed myself..probably not as wired as you haha..just paggered after tonights session


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

yeah pal foods in fridge and raring to go for the morning.lol actually having a chili and rice for a change for 1 meal then just chili in pita for another... i used to eat alot of that but since mingster put me onto meatloaf iv been hitting that pretty hard.lol since iv become more diet orientated the gains have been nothing short of amazing.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> yeah pal foods in fridge and raring to go for the morning.lol actually having a chili and rice for a change for 1 meal then just chili in pita for another... i used to eat alot of that but since mingster put me onto meatloaf iv been hitting that pretty hard.lol since iv become more diet orientated the gains have been nothing short of amazing.


I gotta get one made haha when you lads get on about meatloaf it makes me proper hungry lol love the stuff not had it in ages. This weekend i think....

Its definatly all about diet im convinced of it now since you helped sort mine mate..i tell as many of the young lads in our gym now who always asking me bout stuff..get your diet sorted 1st..definatly the way to go makes all the diffrence :thumbup1:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

definately with out a shadow of a doubt, i used to eat so much sh1t and hammer gear and have got nowhere but now even when im off cycle im making gains. for instance the pics i posted at the start of this journal was near 10weeks off. its quite cheap to eat well too. e.g if i were to hit a takeaway id spend roughly 9quid on a burger, pizza and chips(this is still a treat by the way) i used to buy that bout 3 times a week but only once now.lol... now thats alot of money and the average household would prob do the same... now i can buy 600g of frying steak for 4.50 and thats 2 decent meals rite there


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

trained legs today

squats in smith 4x10

leg press 2x 20, 3 x10 and 1 set to failure

leg extensions

lunges

front squats using free bar 2 sets 20

legs were on fire today, actually felt quite sick aswell so missed cardio out, feel like a cnut.lol made meatloaf again 2nyt so thats the next few days meals sorted, tea 2nyt was salmon and babyboils with green beans,


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

things going well for you still matey ??


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

definately mate, body is changing so quickly, the gf hadnt seen me in two weeks and thought i was twice the size, im up to 14 10 as of yesterday... thats a stone in 3 weeks, putting a bit of fat on too but has to be done to get the gains, as much as i want to stay shredded it just cant happen if i want new tissue. 6pks still there so not all bad, next year is all im thinking about,,, got posing music an everything picked already.lol some would say im like a kid on xmas eve and my show is 9months away.lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym rat said:


> definately mate, body is changing so quickly, the gf hadnt seen me in two weeks and thought i was twice the size, im up to 14 10 as of yesterday... thats a stone in 3 weeks, putting a bit of fat on too but has to be done to get the gains, as much as i want to stay shredded it just cant happen if i want new tissue. 6pks still there so not all bad, next year is all im thinking about,,, got posing music an everything picked already.lol some would say im like a kid on xmas eve and my show is 9months away.lol


yeah i got a 6 pack mate, just hiding it at the minute though under the fat blanket lol....


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

lol mine is hibernating for the weekend.lol see your flying at the mo in your journal pal, hows the back lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym rat said:


> lol mine is hibernating for the weekend.lol see your flying at the mo in your journal pal, hows the back lol


it hurted lol


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

no training yesterday as had to stay behind at work and finiosh some paperwork, hitting shoulders hard and heavy tonight, hada cheat last nyt, consisted of a half pound burger and a kebab box... was lovely, still eating meatloaf for my 2 meals while at work, gettin quite fed up with eating at the min, started an eca stack to calm my appetite down but its making me so grumpy. have jus locked myself in my room the last 2days, will resume cardio today aswel as iv been neglecting that over the last 2weeks. nothing else to report really, training at 5 so will update when done


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> no training yesterday as had to stay behind at work and finiosh some paperwork, hitting shoulders hard and heavy tonight, hada cheat last nyt, consisted of a half pound burger and a kebab box... was lovely, still eating meatloaf for my 2 meals while at work, gettin quite fed up with eating at the min, started an eca stack to calm my appetite down but its making me so grumpy. have jus locked myself in my room the last 2days, will resume cardio today aswel as iv been neglecting that over the last 2weeks. nothing else to report really, training at 5 so will update when done


Mmmmm burgers and kebabs mate you make me jealous..fcuk it think im gonna do that tomoorw night lol everytime i read your journal i wanna head for the kitchen 

Hope tonight goes well pal..get back at that cardio you should be running for miles buzzing on ECA lol


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

lol i love my food bbb,

shoulders went well the other nyt, did the exact same workout as the week before an 45 mins cross trainer, felt good doing cardio again and sweated like a pig with the eca. Was at a wedding yesterday and still managed to keep eating on track, normal oats and whey breakie, a protein slam, after the service they had some bacon baguettes as the meal wasnt for a fair while so nailed 2 along wit another pro slam. the meal was traditional roast chicken, mashed pot and veg so all in all not to bad. kept a few pro slams in the car which came in handy then got home and had an omlette.

got some bad news today... my neighbour who i meet walking the dogs on a daily basis got beaten to death last night outside a take away in town. he was an 18 year old very quiet kid (Bit of an emo) re-sitting his alevels so he could go to the same uni as his gf. Really feel for his family and quite upset that someone could actually do that to another person. Went to the gym to do abit of cardio to get my mind off it so done an hour on cross trainer. having a quiet night tonight and just resting up altho ended up taking the dogs out for a 4mile walk, hada steak an rataoulli for tea with some potatoes, got abit of cooked chicken left in fridge so will prob make a salad with it before heading to bed... thinking either a honey and mustard dressing or ceaser dressing


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fu*k me mate thats awful....

Poor kid and poor fu*king family !


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

tell me about it pal, really couldnt believe it when i was told.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gym rat said:


> tell me about it pal, really couldnt believe it when i was told.


What a fu*king world we live in !


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> lol i love my food bbb,
> 
> shoulders went well the other nyt, did the exact same workout as the week before an 45 mins cross trainer, felt good doing cardio again and sweated like a pig with the eca. Was at a wedding yesterday and still managed to keep eating on track, normal oats and whey breakie, a protein slam, after the service they had some bacon baguettes as the meal wasnt for a fair while so nailed 2 along wit another pro slam. the meal was traditional roast chicken, mashed pot and veg so all in all not to bad. kept a few pro slams in the car which came in handy then got home and had an omlette.
> 
> got some bad news today... my neighbour who i meet walking the dogs on a daily basis got beaten to death last night outside a take away in town. he was an 18 year old very quiet kid (Bit of an emo) re-sitting his alevels so he could go to the same uni as his gf. Really feel for his family and quite upset that someone could actually do that to another person. Went to the gym to do abit of cardio to get my mind off it so done an hour on cross trainer. having a quiet night tonight and just resting up altho ended up taking the dogs out for a 4mile walk, hada steak an rataoulli for tea with some potatoes, got abit of cooked chicken left in fridge so will prob make a salad with it before heading to bed... thinking either a honey and mustard dressing or ceaser dressing


Glad the foods going well still mate..you do real well with it im always impressed..

On the other note mate sorry bout your neighbour. Whether you knew him really well or just in passing..its still shocking and Milky is defiantly right..what a fcuking world we live in. Just cos peoples diffrent to what people see as 'normal' then the suffer. It fcuks with my head. Hope whoever did it gets found and justice done.

Take care pal...keep doing what your doing


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

hit the gym today and nailed arms. i dont normally hit them on there own but workouts have been so intense this week that there would be just no point training my tri's after chest and bi's after back.

triceps

rope push downs 4x12

skull crushers 5 x 8

cgbp 3 x 8

single arm pulldowns 2 x 20 each arm

biceps

dumbell curls 4 x 10

ez bar curls 4x 12

nautilus machine preacher machine 2 x 20

2 sets of 21's

really intense pump today, absolutely loved it, kept the head down and just punished my arms. 30mins croiss trainer after to get a good sweat on, body composition has changed quite abit, getting that bulkier look as opposed to athletic. food today has been spot on, had usual breakie, an mrp pwo, chicken salad with a crusty roll, got a homemade indian for tea tonight and have my meals for tomarrow all cooked aswell, having spag bol for both my meals whilst at work. thats about it really, eca tolerance is getting better and im not as grumpy as i first was so all in all everythings going great


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym rat said:


> hit the gym today and nailed arms. i dont normally hit them on there own but workouts have been so intense this week that there would be just no point training my tri's after chest and bi's after back.
> 
> triceps
> 
> ...


sounds good mate, any recent pics to add mate, would be good to see progress !!!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

will be posting pics in 4 weeks pal when cycle is over. want to get the biggest change possible so a larger gap between progress pics


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello mate.Glad to hear the training is still on the up. Just about to munch the last of this week's meatloaf and thought I would shate next weeks mince based recipe with you. The missus has just made a load of this....

What she calls Healthy Biriyani.

Mince,

Garlic, Onion, wild mushrooms,

Chilli, mint,

tomato's, brown rice.

Dry fry mince. Add in garlic, onions, mushrooms, chilli and mint. Stir in chopped tomato's and cook for a bit. Cook the brown rice and when done stir it into the mince mix. Cook a bit more then shovel into mouth  . Haven't tried it yet but it smells good.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

aw mate ur a legend cheers for that, will rep u when recharged


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Hello mate.Glad to hear the training is still on the up. Just about to munch the last of this week's meatloaf and thought I would shate next weeks mince based recipe with you. The missus has just made a load of this....
> 
> What she calls Healthy Biriyani.
> 
> ...


Top stuff..gonna try this by Mingster myself :thumbup1:

Hope alls good mate..looking forward to the progress pics pal.

Hope the trainings going good still..certainly sounds like it is!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

hit legs again tonight but used more volume rather than weight as really wanted to smash them

squats 2 x 20

front squat 2 x 20

hack squats 3 x 10 worked up to 100 a side

leg press

4 plates a side x 20

6 plates a side x 15

8plates a side x 12

10plates a side 8... plus another 4 using rest pause

leg extensions 2 x 15

big big session, was really focused today and gave it everything i had. finished with some cardio, 20mins on treadmill and 20mins on cross trainer. Sitting here typing this shaking like a sh1tting dog really cant feel my legs at all.lol had home made spag bol for one of my lunches and had the same as breakie for my 2.30 meal, just fancied something sweet and theres nothing better than choc whey, porridge made with water and a spooful of peanut butter. pre workout hada pro slam. post had 50g whey 20g glut, 10g bcaas. tea was homemade burger a small peppered steak and some mash peas and a little gravey, supper will be a tuna toastie with a brew


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

absolutley wrecked today, really rubbish nights sleep. got a phone call from belfast hospital to find out my brother got a kicking outside a nightclub at uni. wtf is the world turning to. my neighbour gets beaten to death on fri for his fone and wallet, a guy down the gym got attacked and glassed while working the doors on sat an now my bro getting ****ted last night for no reason at all. so as you can tell im not quite a happy bunny


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym rat said:


> absolutley wrecked today, really rubbish nights sleep. got a phone call from belfast hospital to find out my brother got a kicking outside a nightclub at uni. wtf is the world turning to. my neighbour gets beaten to death on fri for his fone and wallet, a guy down the gym got attacked and glassed while working the doors on sat an now my bro getting ****ted last night for no reason at all. so as you can tell im not quite a happy bunny


fcuk sake mate sorry to hear that, well they say things come in 3's pal its just a cnut when they come in 3 bad things.. hope your bro gets back on his feet soon, and you also get some kip and back on form..

i have to admit mate i must have had somethingon my mind last night as i couldnt sleep for toffee either .. hopefully will sleep tonight !!!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> absolutley wrecked today, really rubbish nights sleep. got a phone call from belfast hospital to find out my brother got a kicking outside a nightclub at uni. wtf is the world turning to. my neighbour gets beaten to death on fri for his fone and wallet, a guy down the gym got attacked and glassed while working the doors on sat an now my bro getting ****ted last night for no reason at all. so as you can tell im not quite a happy bunny


Same as Flinty mate..sh1t im sorry to hear that..i hope hes ok and back on his feet soon.

What a fcuked up time your worlds going through at the min..take it easy pal hope your away to noddy land tonight and get rested..your flying at the min mate need you back at it again


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

took a rest last night as my parents where away and just chilled with the bro as he cant be left alone... concust and a punctured lung so had to check on him constantly. today trained some chest and 20mins cardio,

incline smith 4 x 10

flat dumbell 4 x 10

cable cross overs 2x 20

pec dec 3 x 10

dips

press machine 2 sets to failure

wasnt very strong today as eating went completely out the window for a change and just ate the meat in my meals as appetite was gone, think i only managed about 60g carbs, but a good 250g + protein and around 100g fat. tea tonight was just salmon with lemon juice squeezed ontop with a few asparagus spears. the girl is over 2maro and staying a week so will be putting her thru her paces. made her up a diet about 4 weeks ago and she has 12pound off already and she only goes to zumba once a week. Been asked to talk about nutrition at an extreme training camp put on by a few mates who are pts up at the local dw gym so a little extra money my way in the next 4 weeks, so quite chuffed about that. not much else to report really heads a little over the place with stress from work but all in all im coping, a mate gave me a spliff so guna hava toke in about 10mins time and hopefully have a decent sleep for once, upped my tren to about 600mg for the last 3 weeks (explains sleeping probs)to get a good kick. was also thinking of adding ripblend while im waiting for the long esters to clear but that wont be for another 3 weeks just yet. i just like to plan ahead. will prob reduce cals in this period too and really get my condition back to where it was


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

1st up mate hope your bro is on the mend..punctured lung aint good hope he behaves and rests up 

2nd i reckon thats top stuff with the nutrition talk pal nice little earner but good experience. You know your sh1t and helped me out so sure itl go good.

Not suprised you having a headfcuk you got alot going on. Still a decent chest sesh and diets still alrite its only the carbs and them will soon be back again you like your food too much 

Get a kip and lets have you back in business pal..the gf will help


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope things take a turn for the better for you mate. You're doing well to keep the training going considering all the sh1t that's following you round these days. Hope your brother recovers well and the experience doesn't affect him too badly. All the best to you.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

cheers guys, no matter what goes on in the personal life the gym is the one place i can really be myself, whether a crap training session or a good one just walking thru the doors lifts my mood, foods been better today. Had my breakie and a chicken salad and a carnivor protein shot so have had 150g protein so far and 60g carbs, have chili and rice for half 2 meal then have a shake with oats as im driving to airport for the mrs. have steak for tea tonight so looking forward to that then out for a bite and a few drinks 2maro night. hope your all well


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

nice relaxing weekend with an abundance of nice food, hit two restaurants, an all you can eat buffet and a few pints. no training yesterday as had a late meeting with work but will be hitting shoulders at some point if i can get out of the office


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Hey up pal..glad you had a good weekend..good rest up and a good feed 

Similar to my weekend and im well ready for a good blast in the gym so hope you are too fella 

Hope your bro is doing better now mate..


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

back from gym and absolutely smashed my shoulders to bits, delts wer that pumped could barely up right row at the end. session went like so....

warm up with 5kg plate in each hand... 20 side laterals, fronts and rears

smith machine press 3x10, 1 x 8

side laterals 4x10

fronts 3 x 10

facepulls with high elbows hitting rears 3x 10

2 sets to failure with full stack on shoulder press, managed 19 the 15

upright rows 3 x 12

dumbell shrugs 3x25

as i said absolute brill session, def made the most of all the glycogen and water that got put on at weekend. had a mate have a look at me and his eyes almost popped, said i look at least 3 stone heavier, very wide and brill seperation from traps to delts... watch this space folks as gymrats on a fcuking roll. also said that i look bigger than when i was sitting at 17stone so my body recomp is defo working, sitting at 15.2 as of today. breakie was jus a shake and peanut butter as slept in this mornin as the gf still here(when i say slept in ... i got milked like a cow haha) homemade burger and peppered pork chop with baby boils, pwo was 50g carnivor beef protein shot, 10g lglut. sitting down to a full cooked chicken now from sainsburys with some humous to dip it into. steak for tea tonight, got a few good priced lumps from the butchers so going to nail 600g in one go with a baked spud. lol by the rate im going i think il be getting out of the classic class and back to novice where i belong,


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> back from gym and absolutely smashed my shoulders to bits, delts wer that pumped could barely up right row at the end. session went like so....
> 
> warm up with 5kg plate in each hand... 20 side laterals, fronts and rears
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: love it...

Mate it sounds like your flying again..love it pal well chuffed for ya :thumb:

Be good to see the pics when your near where you wanna be...

Whens the next comp? Maybe i missed when you said it...


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Next comp is july mate. Was aiming for the classic class again but if i put on alot more muscle from now until april i may go for the under 90s altho i could diet right down an lose sum muscle to reach my 84kg weight limit for my height


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Which would you prefer to do mate? Try and be the biggest in the 84s or gonna keep piling it on like you are at the min and go for the 90s ?

Dont think youl struggle if you keep going like you are at the min.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

I prob will stay with the classics but if i decide to go for the bigger classes it will jus be a mass quest. Will see how i do over the year. And thanks for the nomination mate.Really Appreciate it


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> I prob will stay with the classics but if i decide to go for the bigger classes it will jus be a mass quest. Will see how i do over the year. And thanks for the nomination mate.Really Appreciate it


No problem mate..youv been a big help for me so far tis appreciated :beer:

Be intresting to see which way you decide to go...


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Been chocka with work last 2 nights mate so been slacking abit with the journals...

Hows the last 2 days gone for you? What you been up to?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

hey bud last few days have been nice and relaxing, hit chest and arms yesterday and have been eating like a trooper again, il update properly in work in the morning as im on my iphone and it would take me an hour to post an update .lol been slacking as of late myself with the gf staying for the week so trying to get a nosey here on the fone at the forum. all in all im still going full throttle


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> hey bud last few days have been nice and relaxing, hit chest and arms yesterday and have been eating like a trooper again, il update properly in work in the morning as im on my iphone and it would take me an hour to post an update .lol been slacking as of late myself with the gf staying for the week so trying to get a nosey here on the fone at the forum. all in all im still going full throttle


Nice one mate glad to hear it :thumbup1: with the gf there pal your well allowed to slack abit and focus elsewhere lol 

lol im the same during the day just check on the phone every now and again its a nightmare..

Il check in on the update tomorrow..keep eating.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

update,

wed trained chest bi's and tri's, was full of energy an thought id do all 3

smith press 4x 10 1x 2

incline hammer 3 x 12

cable cross overs 3

flat dumbell press 4x10

fst-7 on pec dec

dips 2x failure

tri

pushdowns 3 x 15

skull crushers 3 x 12

cgbp 3 x 10

single arm pull downs 2 x failure each arm

bi

barbell curl 4x10

dumbell curls 3 x 10

preacher 2x failure

awesome session, hada nox pump before hand and alot of meals and just felt like i could have gone on so i did, work will be getting busy over the weekend so crammed bis in to so could possibly do them again on sat along with my back. foods been consistant as always. with the gf being here i didnt have to cook a thing... she loves doing things for me so sat down to every meal feshly cooked, been eating the usual staples in my doet... salmon, steak chicken and steak mince, had fajitas last nyt with oven chips. need to start cardio again soon as putting on abit of chu. everythings going aswell as is expected and im hitting pbs almost every session apart from last week when eating was down the pan


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good to hear everything is on track training wise, mate. The girl friend sounds a gem. I love being looked after  . Keep a tight hold on her. Keep up the good work and get some biriyani down your hatch and add 10kg to every lift lol.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

lol your the boss mings. the womans away home again so found myself cooking again... it was so handy having it made.

anyway the last few days have been hectic in work with the build up to halloween so havent had the chance to really train apart from today. eating has been quite disrupted too but have been replacing my meals with shakes and bars when and as i can, still hitting my macros so neednt worry.

trained back this morn and went like so

barbell rows 6 x 12 (pyramid up then down again)

hammer rows 4x 12

low pully rows 3x 20 roughly 70% max lift to get a good squeeze

deadlifts 4 x 8

facepulls 2x25

was fcuked after that but jesus it felt good, strength was abit down but that was expected with the lack of carbs and early morning training. im used to training at 5 in the evening after a good solid 4 meals but trained at 9 this morn only after breakie. my back is def a strong bodypart for me not only lifting wise but its my best bodypart also so i really like going light after hitting the big numbers weight wise to get a crippling burn. sitting down to chicken an mash with peas and gravey and have same again for 3 hours time, then a steak before bed with fried onions.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Good session and i see the volume is plentiful mate.... do you survive with bicep and forearm pump mate when your doing the back sessions.. ???


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

I jus about cope matey. I use liftin straps so if the forearm pump gets to intense i jus losen my grip an ease the pain an the straps still keep the weight moving. Wrists always look aweful afterwards tho with the chaffing from the straps. Almost getting hard skin ther now lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Hey up pal..looks like your doing well again..what you done yesterday or doing today? wondered if youd tried the traps and shoulders yet and how you found it..


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Hey up pal..looks like your doing well again..what you done yesterday or doing today? wondered if youd tried the traps and shoulders yet and how you found it..


hey bbb will be training again today but just an arm session the legs 2maro the shoulders fri and il be trying your method. its been a hectic couple of days, started work on monday morning and finished yesterday at 5, it was halloween and its a fcuker of a nyt in the hotel so had to do security all thru the nyt, died a death last nyt, went to bed at 6 woke up at 11 and got some food an went back to sleep again and then woke at 7 today compltetly refreshed. felt so good this morn i even did 30mins fasted cardio on the treadmill. breakie was usual porridge an whey but had a muller rice aswell, food for today at work is 2 portions of chicken and ptatoe with some beans in one and carrots in the other. gagging to get back in the gym now


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Good to hear from you mate..nowt better than a good kip and a big scran happy days  youl be like an animal training later strong as a bull..

Reps for the fasted cardio lol good going pal.

Whats the hotel like your at is it a big place with its own gym or anything?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Good to hear from you mate..nowt better than a good kip and a big scran happy days  youl be like an animal training later strong as a bull..
> 
> Reps for the fasted cardio lol good going pal.
> 
> Whats the hotel like your at is it a big place with its own gym or anything?


its 21 5star apartments mate, its a family business and i run it myself heres a link www.bt48apartotel.com


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym rat said:


> its 21 5star apartments mate, its a family business and i run it myself heres a link www.bt48apartotel.com


looks sweet mate !!!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> looks sweet mate !!!


aw mate it takes over my life big time.lol i open 9-5 mon to fri and the fones go thru to my mobile afterwork an im there all weekend wi arrivals. lol i may have been led into temptation today as i have a sausage and egg bap and a cream finger being delivered from the cafe round the back lol its muscle food lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Hotel looks sweet pal...mates rates for us?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

of course pal, welcome any time lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym rat said:


> of course pal, welcome any time lol


seriously mate would you accomadate a motorcycle group ?????


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

yeah mate course i would, as long as they wer all good lads and didnt trash the place lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym rat said:


> yeah mate course i would, as long as they wer all good lads and didnt trash the place lol


Never mind then pmsl ......


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Hows arms gone tonight mate?

hope you been chucking some big weight about and them arms are cramped and gonna pop....


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

hey matey decided to ditch arms and go for shoulders instead as your method has been playing on my mind so was eager to give it a bash. fcuk my traps are sore today, big difference when shrugging from fresh umpumped shoulders, really felt the squeeze big time. the session went as follows

barbell shrug

3x 12

1x 8 had 3 and a half plates a side

dumbell shrugs

2x 25 using 30kg

2x 12 using 50kg

smith press 3x 10 1 x 5

side laterals 3 x 20

reverse pec deck 3x 15

to finish i supersetted shoulder press machine with side laterals for 3 sets of each

the last superset bloody killed, shoulders were pumped to the point that they where in agony, can feel alot of scar tissue build up on them aswell so i will be booking a deep tissue massage in the comings weeks. very happy with how training is going. food has been clean as always, got turkey mince and baked potatoe for my meals today along with reggie reggie sauce. this is the last 2 weeks of my cycle using long acting gear so reckon il be adding ripblend as a bridge to pct.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Awesome mate..glad you enjoyed it. BIIGGG diffrence doing it that way aint it lol wait til the morning  . I think it makes alot of sense especially if youve had any shoulder injuries in the past as your whole shoulder is well warmed up time you even get to be pressing.

My traps were exactly the same..theyre coming back well now im training them 1st. Even if its just for a change about then i think its still worth it..as long as your shoulder presses arent suffering then imo theres no reason to go back to pressing 1st. I always found doing it that way anyway i wasnt in full flow til maybe my 3rd working set.

You should try some behind the back shrugs on the Smith..or face down on an incline bench shrugging with dumbells. After barbell shrugs hitting the top then either of those 2 excercises really hit the meaty part on the back of the muscle.

Iv been asking bout deep tissue massage this week aswell..only had one before and was a long time ago. What sort of price do you pay? Or you got a private lil lady who helps you out with that stuff... :whistling:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

gym rat said:


> hey matey decided to ditch arms and go for shoulders instead as your method has been playing on my mind so was eager to give it a bash. fcuk my traps are sore today, big difference when shrugging from fresh umpumped shoulders, really felt the squeeze big time. the session went as follows
> 
> barbell shrug
> 
> ...


As per usual mate, very f*cking impressive. Out of interest, is there any reason why you start with shrugs? what are you lifting on side laterals?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Awesome mate..glad you enjoyed it. BIIGGG diffrence doing it that way aint it lol wait til the morning  . I think it makes alot of sense especially if youve had any shoulder injuries in the past as your whole shoulder is well warmed up time you even get to be pressing.
> 
> My traps were exactly the same..theyre coming back well now im training them 1st. Even if its just for a change about then i think its still worth it..as long as your shoulder presses arent suffering then imo theres no reason to go back to pressing 1st. I always found doing it that way anyway i wasnt in full flow til maybe my 3rd working set.
> 
> ...


lol a private lil lady... i wish, the pro down my gym does it for a living working for nhs but he gives me a full body deep tissue for 35quid for round an hour and a half, he will do a house visit for 40 but im tight so just go his house lol. have went elsehere but this guy can seriously get into the muscle... hurts like fcuk tho and normally cant train for a few days after. Havent had one in over a year. so many benefits from getting it done and the new growth for one sells it for me. will prob start having mobthly sessions.

behind the neck shrugs i incorporate every other week anyway and the last time i did the incline shrugs i looked like a ****.lol. stupid me decided to do them on a bench that wasnt bolted to the floor so theres me leaning forward with the 30's and i just tip forward... god it was funny


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

irishdude said:


> As per usual mate, very f*cking impressive. Out of interest, is there any reason why you start with shrugs? what are you lifting on side laterals?


first time iv done the shrug method first mate, got the idea from bbb and its great. That session was 15kg dumbells for the side laterals. i alternate every other week from volume and intensity. for instance next week i will do 3 sets of 10, then single arm while holding the side of the cable cross over(25kg for those) and normally bang out 8 to ten reps. i try my best not to swing so much but when i do i try to lower it slowly to really burn the delt. when i was supersetting on my last excercise in that session you quoted i used 8kg's dbs


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> lol a private lil lady... i wish, the pro down my gym does it for a living working for nhs but he gives me a full body deep tissue for 35quid for round an hour and a half, he will do a house visit for 40 but im tight so just go his house lol. have went elsehere but this guy can seriously get into the muscle... hurts like fcuk tho and normally cant train for a few days after. Havent had one in over a year. so many benefits from getting it done and the new growth for one sells it for me. will prob start having mobthly sessions.
> 
> behind the neck shrugs i incorporate every other week anyway and the last time i did the incline shrugs i looked like a ****.lol. stupid me decided to do them on a bench that wasnt bolted to the floor so theres me leaning forward with the 30's and i just tip forward... god it was funny


Now that would of been a good vid..haha 

Ah well least you hitting both parts of the muscle so all good there pal.

Im gonna look into the massage..struggle though if its a bird massaging i can only do it face down..too much test flowing lol. Theres always that Thai place down the road i suppose..maybe that will do...


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Now that would of been a good vid..haha
> 
> Ah well least you hitting both parts of the muscle so all good there pal.
> 
> Im gonna look into the massage..struggle though if its a bird massaging i can only do it face down..too much test flowing lol. Theres always that Thai place down the road i suppose..maybe that will do...


lol mate i can guarantee you there is nothing horney about a deep tissue even if it was with a hot naked chick. im almost in tears with the pain.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Haha..im thinking bout my physio for weeks when i fcuked my shoulder..them were 20 mins sessions and was definatly tear jerking lol..now im imagining that pain for an hour and a half lol :blink:

Think im just gonna go for it though im mental like that...


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Haha..im thinking bout my physio for weeks when i fcuked my shoulder..them were 20 mins sessions and was definatly tear jerking lol..now im imagining that pain for an hour and a half lol :blink:
> 
> Think im just gonna go for it though im mental like that...


lol you make me laugh mate


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

had a rest yesterday and just cained alot of food. abs are defo on there way out but hey ho im putting muscle on so not all bad. think il just up the cals even further now and hammer the last few weeks, was tempted to diet down to similar condition as my starting pics but i reckon id lose muscle and it would be another hard stint of keeping that condition while im off gear. quite the dilema to be honest... could always extend the cycle lol. by the way primo has been dropped as iv ran out so running 600mg sus, 600mg test c and 3 shots of tri tren 180mg per ml. Was talking to a close mate of mine who is a doctor and he said i should be fine maybe taking an oral for the last 4 weeks as i have no issues with my illness... was over the moon at this as 100mg of var a day with be started in next 2weeks alongside ripblend for 4 weeks leading to pct woohoo. im going to leave a bigger bridge as the test undec in my sus is 100mg per 300mg shot so will want that cleared out before i come off


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Don't worry about the abs, mate. Get plenty of good food in you and go into hibernation mode over the next 3/4 months. Plenty of time for abs once the signs of spring are in the air once more.

By the way I am working my way through a large bowl of home made chicken broth as I type. Mmmmmmmm. Lovely  .


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Mingster said:


> Don't worry about the abs, mate. Get plenty of good food in you and go into hibernation mode over the next 3/4 months. Plenty of time for abs once the signs of spring are in the air once more.
> 
> By the way I am working my way through a large bowl of home made chicken broth as I type. Mmmmmmmm. Lovely  .


cnut, well i went to my butchers this morning and hes starting to do cooked chicken on those spit machines... he told me he would sell them to me for 3 quid so bought 5 lol have had 2 full ones so far and im bloody stuffed lol dont know y i felt the need to buy 5 but by god they will eaten


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

trained chest last nyt, doms in chest killing me today

smith machine incline press 3x 10 1x 8

flat db press 3 x 10 1x6

cable crossovers 3x 15

superset bp machine with pec dec 2 sets 0f 15

dips 2x 12 bodyweight

steak for tea last nyt and have a chicken left over from yesterday so tucking into that now. was straving when i woke this morning so had a 8 egg omelette along with my oats and ko'd on the sofa again. not much planned today, dont know whether to hit legs today or 2maro, very tired so will prob just rest and eat today, tea 2nyt is peppered chicken with garlic wedges which i cant wait for.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

peppered chicken and garlic wedges mmmmm ideas running through my mind mate lol


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

oh and dont forget a big dolup of coleslaw lol


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

didnt get training yesterday and wont be today either... was called out twice last night with the hotel. had a hen party in and they split up so they all didnt have keys. had to let a girl in at 3 and half 5 this morning as they pulled apparently and ther friends fones wer off as they where in bed. So a very disturbed sleep last night and im waiting on a corporate arrival today so you can imagine the type of mood im in. havent had a day off since the bank hol weekend in aug and that was to attend a wedding in manchester. Im away to wales this weekend coming to a cottage rural retreat type thing with the girl and her family so flying to livgerpool then head straight down and probably spend sun in wigan before flying home sun nyt. really cant wait, they say the village is so small and just has a pub and corner shop so you can imagine wer il be my whole time ther. anyway hope your all having a better day that me


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> didnt get training yesterday and wont be today either... was called out twice last night with the hotel. had a hen party in and they split up so they all didnt have keys. had to let a girl in at 3 and half 5 this morning as they pulled apparently and ther friends fones wer off as they where in bed. So a very disturbed sleep last night and im waiting on a corporate arrival today so you can imagine the type of mood im in. havent had a day off since the bank hol weekend in aug and that was to attend a wedding in manchester. Im away to wales this weekend coming to a cottage rural retreat type thing with the girl and her family so flying to livgerpool then head straight down and probably spend sun in wigan before flying home sun nyt. really cant wait, they say the village is so small and just has a pub and corner shop so you can imagine wer il be my whole time ther. anyway hope your all having a better day that me


Hey up pal..i reckon you were still having a better time of it than me... 

Hope your good after being kept awake my single hen party girls keep knocking wanting to be in at you..kind of queued up to be at you... :whistling:

Bet you cant wait for this weekend mate that should be spot on..love getting away like that me and the missus love places like that middle of nowhere with a pub lol happy days. Sound like you deserve the break anyhow.. Hope you manage to get abit training in this week somehow bud.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Hey up pal..i reckon you were still having a better time of it than me...
> 
> Hope your good after being kept awake my single hen party girls keep knocking wanting to be in at you..kind of queued up to be at you... :whistling:
> 
> Bet you cant wait for this weekend mate that should be spot on..love getting away like that me and the missus love places like that middle of nowhere with a pub lol happy days. Sound like you deserve the break anyhow.. Hope you manage to get abit training in this week somehow bud.


aw mate they're a nightmare, one girl was genuinely locked out and the other one told me on the fone she was locked out too but in reality wanted me over for a drink. bloody cracked up and charged her a call out fee and fcuked off home lol yeah gagging for the weekend now, fri cant come quick enough until im in the airport supping down a pint.

update.

trained bi and tri last nyt as il be training legs tonight.

bi's

dumbell curls 3 x 10 1x 8 (hammer curled the last set as was tough going with the weight i was using)

barbell curls 4x 10

preacher 3x 20

then an empty oly bar and rest pause till i got 100 reps, fcuking murber.

triceps

cgbp 4x 10

skullcrushers 4x10

dipping machine 3x 12

rope pushdowns 3 x 20

very high volume session, inside arm joints bloody killing today with that last bi excercise, really ripped myself. really pleased with the session. food has been good again, cooked a whole joint of beef on sun and been having that as my main meals along with potatoe and carrots. got one more meal left out of the joint for today and my other meal is chicken and baked spud with green beens and some salad. cant wait for legs tonight, really enjoying the high volume training... my first couple of sets are the heavy weights then alwaus finish with a hih rep max. hope every1 is doing well. got a honey glazed ham to put on tonight aswell for my next few days meals mmm cant wait lol


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Aw mate, to be wanted by so many women....must be torture! jaja

Sounds like a tough session alright, never tried an empty oly bar with high reps at the end, designed to just give max pump?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

yeah mate, its the flinty challenge. lol jus fancied throwing it in at the end... i love punishing myself lol i also read bertal foxes old routines an he advocates 40 sets per muscle at a total of near 500 reps, defo want to give that a go sounds fun


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> aw mate they're a nightmare, one girl was genuinely locked out and the other one told me on the fone she was locked out too but in reality wanted me over for a drink. bloody cracked up and charged her a call out fee and fcuked off home lol yeah gagging for the weekend now, fri cant come quick enough until im in the airport supping down a pint.
> 
> update.
> 
> ...


Mate its them new big meaty traps of yours that got them coming at all hours of the morning wanting a piece of you...you got me to thank for that :laugh: :lol: Well done for fighting them of..i bet it was a reeeeaalll effort... :whistling:

Good workout there pal...good volume and good angles worked. Iv done those unweighted oly bar curls before, we did them as part of a superset for a few weeks i remember. we held it vey wide like way wide of shoulder width...aslong as it was ok on the shoulders though..and it really worked the very outer part of the bicep. Not many other excercises do that and if you try to go with any weight it strains your shoulders too much.

As for your meals mate..fcuk..your spending too much time in Mings journal...your journal is getting as sexy now..love that food mate...mmmmm glazed ham....


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Mate its them new big meaty traps of yours that got them coming at all hours of the morning wanting a piece of you...you got me to thank for that :laugh: :lol: Well done for fighting them of..i bet it was a reeeeaalll effort... :whistling:
> 
> Good workout there pal...good volume and good angles worked. Iv done those unweighted oly bar curls before, we did them as part of a superset for a few weeks i remember. we held it vey wide like way wide of shoulder width...aslong as it was ok on the shoulders though..and it really worked the very outer part of the bicep. Not many other excercises do that and if you try to go with any weight it strains your shoulders too much.
> 
> As for your meals mate..fcuk..your spending too much time in Mings journal...your journal is getting as sexy now..love that food mate...mmmmm glazed ham....


Cheers Mate, heard you were to thank for the tip of doing the traps first. Tried it last week and really felt the difference - it didn't effect my lifts for shoulders at all.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

irishdude said:


> Cheers Mate, heard you were to thank for the tip of doing the traps first. Tried it last week and really felt the difference - it didn't effect my lifts for shoulders at all.


Fcuk me a talking milk bottle pmsl !!!!


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Fcuk me a talking milk bottle pmsl !!!!


Thanks for pointing that out mate...what do you expect, I'm Irish ffs!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> Cheers Mate, heard you were to thank for the tip of doing the traps first. Tried it last week and really felt the difference - it didn't effect my lifts for shoulders at all.


Nice one mate glad its working for you...im the same doesnt affect shoulders at all and both seem to get a better workout...good for a change if nowt else :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Fcuk me a talking milk bottle pmsl !!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

haha bbb you know i love my food matey, really dont know how people can say muscle building meals are boring.lol getting out of work an hour early... just couldnt contain myself for legs so will leave in ten mins and smash the fook outa them. my tat guy said he myt do abit of work on me tonight aswell to finish the half sleeve... cnut better ring me pmsl been gagging to get the rest of the shading to tie it all in


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> haha bbb you know i love my food matey, really dont know how people can say muscle building meals are boring.lol getting out of work an hour early... just couldnt contain myself for legs so will leave in ten mins and smash the fook outa them. my tat guy said he myt do abit of work on me tonight aswell to finish the half sleeve... cnut better ring me pmsl been gagging to get the rest of the shading to tie it all in


Haha and you make me jealous mate..its like dirty bed talk to me talking of them late night meat and potatos and veg 

Hope legs is good mate..dont stop til you spew.

Forgot you were getting the sleeve done mate..iv got 2 more being drawn up at the min ready to go by the lass who does mine. You gonna get a pic posted up? Be good to see mate..love em.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

heres what i have so far, got a koi on the other side of pheonix too just under the dragon, its going sideways across my arm to sleeve it off at elbow, just getting the last of the shading to tie it all in, will post a sneaky progress pic, guna pop up to a hotel room and take a quick snap... im feeling slutty lol


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Tats look awesome mate. What else are you getting done?

Try to pick a room occupied by a hen night if you can, and take pics...it's been a boring day. lol


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

irishdude said:


> Tats look awesome mate. What else are you getting done?
> 
> Try to pick a room occupied by a hen night if you can, and take pics...it's been a boring day. lol


just getting all the gaps filled in mate, got a nice geisha face going in above the tail of the pheonix then just waves and more cloudds to tie it all together. No hen do's in midweek just corporate clients.lol my dad can have the craic with them this week, got a 30th bday party landing taking 8 rooms so thank fcuk im off. trying to get this new pic uploaded but work comp sucks


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

alot thicker as u can see


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> alot thicker as u can see


You big pic slut you... 

Looking good pal...definatly thicker.

The works very good..the detail looks good mate..you happy with it?

Cant wait to get some more myself..just gotta get a few more pennies in the piggy bank lol

Have you had a weigh in recently? how much you up?

P.S love the wild irish gangster beard :2guns:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

yeah im weighing in at 14 8 as of yesterday, lost about 7lbs with adding the cleaner calories. yeah the detail in my tats are sweet. the guy that does it is a tenant in one of my houses so i get worked on for free for being such a nice landlord.lol getting it finished 2nyt at 5 as he never got back to me yesterday.

lol @ the beard comment... the mrs wont let me get rid of it... she says i look like leonidis from 300 lol personally i think im better looking haha


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym rat said:


> yeah im weighing in at 14 8 as of yesterday, lost about 7lbs with adding the cleaner calories. yeah the detail in my tats are sweet. the guy that does it is a tenant in one of my houses so i get worked on for free for being such a nice landlord.lol getting it finished 2nyt at 5 as he never got back to me yesterday.
> 
> *lol @ the beard comment... the mrs wont let me get rid of it... she says i look like leonidis from 300 lol personally i think im better looking haha*


dont make me get my fcukin beard out . leonidas my a$$ more like fcukin David Bellamy pmsl !!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Leonidas is a girly version of me


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Oi mings go eat ur chicken broth ya fcuker lol


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> dont make me get my fcukin beard out . leonidas my a$$ more like fcukin David Bellamy pmsl !!![/quote
> 
> Haha im saying nothing bout that rat on your face lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

HaHa. I've eaten all the broth. I'm working my way through home made bread with sun-dried tomato, chicken curry and quark-based cheesecake at the minute lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym rat said:


> looking at your face mate you have no fcukin right to say anything about my beard lol !!!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> HaHa. I've eaten all the broth. I'm working my way through home made bread with sun-dried tomato, chicken curry and quark-based cheesecake at the minute lol
> 
> View attachment 67542


[email protected]


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

:rolleye: Get your beards out for the lads..... :rolleye:

Actually that maight go the wrong way.... :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

BigBarnBoy said:


> :rolleye: Get your beards out for the lads..... :rolleye:
> 
> Actually that maight go the wrong way.... :lol:


ok dont ask me twice


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> ok dont ask me twice
> 
> View attachment 67547
> View attachment 67548
> View attachment 67549


 :lol: :lol: fcuking love it.

3rd pic definatly the best...thatl take some beating mate.

You could turn your head upside down and with your eyes shut noone will notice.

Over to gym rat...


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

beard and snake u mofo


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

plus i keep mine neat for the ladies lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> plus i keep mine neat for the ladies lol


And thats just downstairs..gym rat junior :lol:

Neatish scruffyness..you win

Trampish scruffyness - flinty wins



Bonus points for the snake mate..i got one of them..royal python?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

yeah mate, thats molly... fat b1tch, got another morph aswell and a gecko called leonard lol was taken in summer actually that pic but beard the same year round.lol


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

ok forgot to update tue leg session, incorporated some gvt on my leg press and i actually puked.

squats 4x 8

leg press 10 x 10

extensions 2x 20

thats literally all i could do after the volume on the leg press, took 30sce rest in between and had plate loaders on hand so hammered it big time and didnt have to keep getting up to put on or take off plates. diet has been bang on as always, been having my ham and mash for my 2 midday meals. altho was starving yesterday and ended up buying 6 chicken drumsticks aswell. got my arm finished last nyt and its bloody sore, got a japanese hannya mask at the inside of my tricep leading up to the arm pit, no training 2nyt as im packing for wales 2maro. hope every1s well


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> ok forgot to update tue leg session, incorporated some gvt on my leg press and i actually puked.
> 
> squats 4x 8
> 
> ...


Top session mate..cant ask for any more than end up puking lol.

Thinking about it the only times iv ever puked in the gym was both times on the leg press doing huge dropsets..must be something bout that machine :laugh:

Gonna be a good weekend for you mate.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Aw mate the weekend cant come quick enough. Missing the mrs big time an jus cant wait to b chilliin with her having a drink an hiking up the vallys woohoo


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

gym rat said:


> hiking up the vallys woohoo


LOL I know what you've got in mind my man:thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> Aw mate the weekend cant come quick enough. Missing the mrs big time an jus cant wait to b chilliin with her having a drink an hiking up the vallys woohoo


Youl certainly be pushing hard to get up somewhere mate....not sure its the valleys :rolleye:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Your all a bunch of pervs... Theres me talking about hiking an havin a good time an u guys r all about the smutt tut tut. To b fair i wudnt wana leave the bed anyway lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Dont forget to pack your favourite frilly pants pal.... :whistling:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Haha ya ejit. Got me crotchless leather gear and all packed.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Have a great weekend mate, nice to read about people happy in there relationships.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Milky said:


> Have a great weekend mate, nice to read about people happy in there relationships.


Cheers bigman. 2pm can not come quick enough when im leaving work and hitting the airport. The mrs treated me to the new flex so will b know doubt nose deep in that. Really looking forward to the hiking. An sittin infront of fire. Not even a tv in this place so pretty romantic id say... Plus shes taking me to a climbing wall woohoo


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> Cheers bigman. 2pm can not come quick enough when im leaving work and hitting the airport. The mrs treated me to the new flex so will b know doubt nose deep in that. Really looking forward to the hiking. An sittin infront of fire. Not even a tv in this place so pretty romantic id say... Plus shes taking me to a climbing wall woohoo


Awww :wub:

Nah seriously mate..sounds top notch...me and my missus love places like that so hope you have a good weekend mate enjoy the break finally make the most of it cos you been working solidly for that long its well deserved 

Oh...and dont think of me


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Lol she will have my hear chewed off the whole time i reckon. As much of an adonis as u are buddy il try not to think of u pnsl


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> Lol she will have my hear chewed off the whole time i reckon. As much of an adonis as u are buddy il try not to think of u pnsl


Pmsl.. :lol:

Climbing wall sounds a good shout..remember doing one at school fcuking loved it..though only weighed half what i do now lol..but it was awesome..was a right laugh and a very good workout..perfect


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Mate, hope the weather holds up for you guys so you can actually get out and about. If not, you'll just have to stay indoors...with no TV....just an open fireplace....nothing left to do but sh*g like bunnies for the whole weekend!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Clinbing wall defo a good shout. Shes got all the food an drink sorted so wont be going hungry or thirsty(12beer an 5bottles of wine).She even baked me muffins. I swear shes too good for me. Will get a few snaps for the soft ****s at ukm


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> I swear shes too good for me. Will get a few snaps for the soft ****s at ukm


Of your missus yeah? Not your big sweaty @rse trying to drag itself up a climbing wall plz :lol: :lol:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi my ass is peachy lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

gym rat said:


> Hi my ass is peachy lol


Pics or BS :lol:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Lol il get one on the climbing wall


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> Lol il get one on the climbing wall


Dont.

Unless its you taking the pic then thats fine :laugh:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Lol u jus wana see my woman u slut lol.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> Lol u jus wana see my woman u slut lol.


Just dont wanna see your straining ass pal :lol: :lol:

Mate im heading off to the docs get this arm redone..so il catch you next week..go enjoy yourself hava good weekend :thumb:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Mate, hope you had a great weekend. What did you guys get up to in the end.....Oh yeah, didn't you promise us naughty pics of the missus.....lol! Just messing mate, hope you guys had a blast.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey pal. Weekend was awesome. Got ther about 8 fri nyt and hada few drinks and a lasagne her mum made for us. Sat was up bright and early and somehow we ended up hiking up mount snowdon. 6hours of walking and we made it ther an back. Rest of the day was spent in the pub lol. Really chilled out an a great workout at the same time with the climbing. Hate bein back at work already an im jus in lol


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Mate it's always hard coming back from a break and being back to the grind. Good for you to get away from the routine for a few days every so often, it helps put your day to day life into perspective. C'mon man, you have a sweet job, doing well in your training and have a gf who bakes muffins for f*cks sake! You l*cky c*nt! lol!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Haha i guess ur right buddy. Its jus that working for family means u get paid the bare minimum. My cleaners walk out wit a bigger wage than me lol yeah the weekend wasnt long enough by any stretch. Dying to hit the gym today. Was back late last nyt so didnt get any meals sorted for today but im guna pick up 2cooked chickens and some microwavable mash


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

update...

6trained chest there at lunch time

hammer incline press 3x 10 1x 8 (last set had 3 20kgs per side and felt great getting the weight up

flat dumbell 3 x 10 1x 6 1x 2 (60kgdumbells)

cables 3x 20

pec dec superset with press 2 sets failure on each

really [pleased with the session and strength was right up there, got a pb on hammer and the dumbell press so dead chuffed, had a carnivor post workout and have a cooked chicken to eat now along with some mash.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> Haha i guess ur right buddy. Its jus that working for family means u get paid the bare minimum. My cleaners walk out wit a bigger wage than me lol yeah the weekend wasnt long enough by any stretch. Dying to hit the gym today. Was back late last nyt so didnt get any meals sorted for today but im guna pick up 2cooked chickens and some microwavable mash


Stop the whinging  that was my job...but im over it :lol:

Hows it going pal? Welcome back lol. Big cumdown back to work again..always the case! Sounds like you had a top weekend tho matey so happy days. Best thing to do when you feel like that is to plan the next holiday..something to look forward to always helps.

Howd you like Snowdon? Me and the missus went up there few years back it was a good day..ended up the same way as you aswell tho splattered in the pub on the night


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> update...
> 
> 6trained chest there at lunch time
> 
> ...


Oh yeah and a nice workout to get back to lol you mustve been raring to go..well done for the PB's mate :thumbup1:

Have you changed to a rip blend or anything yet or you still blasting away? Dont remember what the plan was now?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

things going great my firend, hows your arm by the way. snowdon was sweet pal, was a lovely day i ended up in just a tshirt, sweat like a [email protected] tho and literally destroyed by the end of it. hada pub tea and few pints and back to the cabin for a few more. was ko'd by 10pm but after a wee doze i was up and at it again lol. Havent actually started the ripblend yet either as still have a week to go, sun will be last jab of long esters then prob start ripblend at a ml every other day on wed of next week.


----------



## RICHBLOODSUGAR (Nov 14, 2011)

i can sympathise with you gym rat am a type 1 diabetic of 10 yrs and was a natural 13 1/2 stone and carved then diabetes hit me and hard spent 2 wks in bed ill as fook and dropped to 8 stone my mates thought i was on the heroine coz i shut myself away went the quacks and insulin took hold and the weight started to pile on. the only problem was i couldnt break through 11 stone i fluctuated from 11-12 but kept on loosing. after refusing steroid help i seen my local fitness store an got myself some alpha pharma 'alphabol' methandienone this got me upto 14 stone. but i also have autonomic neuropathy which if you google it is a bad ass condition and my weight started to decline again so i had a 12wk course of sus+dec i looked amazin on my holiday pics, am on here for tips to keep it all on so any advise is welcome


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

welcome matey, glad to see things have picked up for you. funny thing my mates said i looked like a smack head too lol face had completely caved in


----------



## RICHBLOODSUGAR (Nov 14, 2011)

things are on the up an up cheif,seems pretty friendly on here i like it, i train on my own in the onsite gym to my appartment so dont get to chat with people much in there on here am hearing of people eatin clean carb&calories ?? giz a clue wot r they? i eat that much poultry an eggs i shud be cluckin alongside protein shakes post work out is there anythin you recomend? the missus is a diet fad mad biatch so our kitchen is usually a battle ground :death:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Lol yeah its a great forum mate. Alot of friendly an helpful ppl on board. The clean carbs are basically low gi carbs such as potatoes, oats and rice etc. the amount of carbs u eat is dependant on your goals e.g. If your bulking or cutting. My journal has a few meal variations but if its recipes your after have a look in mingsters journal. The guys wife is a whizz in the kitchen.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym rat said:


> Lol yeah its a great forum mate. Alot of friendly an helpful ppl on board. The clean carbs are basically low gi carbs such as potatoes, oats and rice etc. the amount of carbs u eat is dependant on your goals e.g. If your bulking or cutting. My journal has a few meal variations but if its recipes your after have a look in mingsters journal. *The guys wife is a whizz in the kitchen*.


she pretty good in bed too. but dont tell him i told you pmsl !!!!

Hope all is well Ratty mate . you fcukin huge yet ???


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Lol am i huge yet... Course i am buddy.haha. Everythings going well pal so cant complain. Really enjoying my training at the moment


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You sound in a good place at the moment mate, happy to read it.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Cheers milkster. i was getting it tight the last few weeks up to halloween. Been in work everyday since middle of august an it was jus getting me down to a point my mindset went abit an generally just felt sh1t. The weekend away done me the world of good. Feel fresh, motivation has returned an just generally myself again. Missing the girl like crazy doesnt help either.lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gym rat said:


> Cheers milkster. i was getting it tight the last few weeks up to halloween. Been in work everyday since middle of august an it was jus getting me down to a point my mindset went abit an generally just felt sh1t. The weekend away done me the world of good. Feel fresh, motivation has returned an just generally myself again. Missing the girl like crazy doesnt help either.lol


Work is a BIG hinderance to me too mate.

I have an amazing wife who supports me all the way, but 7 days a week and leaving and getting home in the dark is a killer.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

I feel your pain mate. I get called out at all hours an spend literally most of my time ther. Sat an sun im flat out wit arrivals so jus stay all day rather than wasting petrol going back and forth to work. My misses is also very supportive but i only get to see her every other weekend and it takes its toll. Its going from one extreme to the next if you get me.... Im so happy for the time when were actually together then get so down when we have to say goodbye for another 12 days.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

update,

hit arms tonight as il be training legs 2maro then prob shoulders or back on fri

biceps

seated dumbell curls 3x 10 1x 7

barbell curl 1x 12 2x 10 1x 6 (went quite heavy last set)

preacher machine 3x 15

set of 21's with 10kg dumbells

triceps

cgbp 4x10

rope pushdowns 3x 15

extensions 3x 12

bench dips with 10kg plate on lap 2 sets failure ist set i think was 19 and 2nd was 15

eatings been great again, dont think iv ever recorded the timing of my meals so myt aswell start going by a few other journals

7.30 20g lglut 20g bcaa's 5g hmb

8.00 porridhe made with water, 2 scoops whey and a spoonful of peanut butter

10.30 2 chicken fillets 2 large scoops mash and carrots reggie reggie sauce

13.00 same as above altho with beans

16.00 protein bar

17.00 train

17.45 2scoops whey 20g bcaa, 20g lgut

19.00 2 cod fillets with a small partion of rice and a bag of steamed veg and some tarter sauce

thats food so far today... got a steak meal and a turkey mince chili made for midday meals at work. will prob have a tuna toastie and a brew round half 9 just before bed. arms felt great after the workout, noticably bigger and very vascular. very happy with how this weeks kicking off.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good stuff mate. Glad to see you had a top break away from it all, and straight back into a quality workout:thumbup1:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Cheers pal. Yeah defo well needed. Hows things big man


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, I'm fine mate. Plugging away. Got a couple of weeks off work coming up and looking forward to see the home gym extension taking shape.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Hey up pal  Someones in a good place at the min in that head of yours..good on ya mate :thumbup1:

Glad you had a good weekend..yeah snowdons a good day. Im the same as you tho everyone in big thick walking gear and iv always just got a t-shirt on and still sweatin to death :lol:

You gotta keep the missing the missus stuff for when we all on pct so we can all get in the zone with you lol...but you made it up to me with the next post pal top workout and a good days eating.

Lets have a last good blast with the long esters this week or so mate.. get that shoulder workout of mine done..i want you with a extra plate each side shrugging and up the dumbells aswell


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

BBB - i'm chuffed for ratty as well that he's in a good place. the only thing that worries me is the serious lack of promised naughty pics of his missus! LOL


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> BBB - i'm chuffed for ratty as well that he's in a good place. the only thing that worries me is the serious lack of promised naughty pics of his missus! LOL


You are much more likely to get a pic of his sweaty ass crack struggling up Snowdon me thinks mate


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Lol cheers guys. Was abit soft the other nyt but back to my big bad self. Going to prolong the long esters but only test. Going to up test to 1500mg for 3 more weeks an run 100mg dbol on training days an 50mg when im off. My cycle was only 8weeks anyway so extending by a few weeks will be more beneficial then hit the short esters on run up to pct. be a shame to stop now an with the big test dose im hoping for big things. Tempted to get sum gh peptides an insulin to add to the mix. I have a nice protocol that has seen me well in the past. Have 40 vials of helios deca jus dying to jab... I do diet templates and give advice to a few in gym an they either pay me in protein or gear lol. Was so tempted to run it for 6weeks along with that high dose test pmsl. Any input any1?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi id post the smut if i had it. Since gettin my new iphone i had all the dirt on my old fone which got deleted as i sold it. Bloody miss watching the vids of the dirty mare getting to work lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> Hi id post the smut if i had it. Since gettin my new iphone i had all the dirt on my old fone which got deleted as i sold it. Bloody miss watching the vids of the dirty mare getting to work lol


and we have him back again....pmsl :lol: :lol:

i bluetoothed them to my fone when you wernt looking so im still enjoying them..if you want them back you just gotta ask pal.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm a big fan of deca, mate, and will be running it alongside some test when I finally get my cycle up and running.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> Lol cheers guys. Was abit soft the other nyt but back to my big bad self. Going to prolong the long esters but only test. Going to up test to 1500mg for 3 more weeks an run 100mg dbol on training days an 50mg when im off. My cycle was only 8weeks anyway so extending by a few weeks will be more beneficial then hit the short esters on run up to pct. be a shame to stop now an with the big test dose im hoping for big things. Tempted to get sum gh peptides an insulin to add to the mix. I have a nice protocol that has seen me well in the past. Have 40 vials of helios deca jus dying to jab... I do diet templates and give advice to a few in gym an they either pay me in protein or gear lol. Was so tempted to run it for 6weeks along with that high dose test pmsl. Any input any1?


Fcuking love big doses of test..and 3 weeks should benefit anyway...i always find as your into bout week 10 then your flying  Cant see the deca doing any harm if you got it to use...i used to love it til i went right off it with a major shutdown. Used to seem to give great lean gains though and always seemed harder. just not downstairs.. :lol:

What the gh and insulin protocol you use mate? Im intrested. Iv used alot of GH and its top stuff..but for some reason or another never used insulin..and never been bothered much tbh but since reading on here then its intresting me again...


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

right guys you have convinced me lol think il run test and dec a and dbol for 6weeks and really up the anti foodwise and training... bbb give me a sec and il get that protocol from my old log,


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

ok i ran

125mcg of ghrp6 along with ghrp2 at 100mcg and 8iu of insulin about 3 times per day...

i would have my peptide jag then 20mins later have a large meal and sipped a 30/30 ratio shake of carb and protein - just after my meals i jagged my insulin. gh was taken 5iu pre breakie and 5iu pre bed. i also ran test at 750mg and tren at 400 and 100mg oxy. Was a good protocol i thought as the peptides also gave me hunger pangs which is what you want when running tren and oxy(appetite surpressers). i went from 15.6 to 17.2 in 6weeks then came off and i took sick 6weeks later and lost it all. this is the last progress pic i have from that time


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> ok i ran
> 
> 125mcg of ghrp6 along with ghrp2 at 100mcg and 8iu of insulin about 3 times per day...
> 
> i would have my peptide jag then 20mins later have a large meal and sipped a 30/30 ratio shake of carb and protein - just after my meals i jagged my insulin. gh was taken 5iu pre breakie and 5iu pre bed. i also ran test at 750mg and tren at 400 and 100mg oxy. Was a good protocol i thought as the peptides also gave me hunger pangs which is what you want when running tren and oxy(appetite surpressers). i went from 15.6 to 17.2 in 6weeks then came off and i took sick 6weeks later and lost it all. this is the last progress pic i have from that time


Awesome pic that mate looking great there. gotta say tho the light does make it look like its one of them fancy dress muscle suits and your heads stuck on the top :lol:

Cheers for posting that up. Iv used ghrp6 years ago when someone got hold of it and i remember the huge hunger it gave me it was amazing. Not used ghrp2 though. Were you just doing those 2 together in 1 shot once a day? Before breckie with the growth?

Then 3 slin shots a day?

You take the oxys for the full 6 weeks?

Sorry for the questions just intrested..iv always been basic. iv used pretty much all AAS and other meds but never properly branched into peptides or ever used slin..intrested in the protocol.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

the two wer done in 1 shot but 3 times a day mate. its best to use those peps 4hours apart so when i planned my diet i had 3 big meals at every shooting time as to get the most out of the insulin and the natural gh release. so in theory when i shoot the peps il have abit of natural gh from my pit gland excreted then 20mins later eat then have my insulin shot. I always ate first with insulin as i dont like having to cain alot of simple carbs(would get fat) to stop me from going hypo therefore if i ate complex carb before my shot i would still have the carbs in my system to stop hypo. It seems abit complicated i know but it works. Iv researched this to death. my theory is with the gh and insulin mixed it will cause a massive influx of igf within the body equating to a big fcuk off gym rat haha. Yeah mate i took the 100mg on training days for 6 weeks and 50 on non training days... iv always ran my orals like that. Hi fire any questions you have pal, thats what where all here for


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

il try find my back pic too


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

this was just before me getting my sleeve started... as you can see i was a big lad before i got sick lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

Looking well mate!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

matey that was march this year b4 i took sick


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> this was just before me getting my sleeve started... as you can see i was a big lad before i got sick lol


Great shot mate...looked awesome its a real shame you got sick. Small waist aswell...lucky boy.

I reckon youl be back there..your flying at the min and keeping to it real well..youv made good gains this time round aint you


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> the two wer done in 1 shot but 3 times a day mate. its best to use those peps 4hours apart so when i planned my diet i had 3 big meals at every shooting time as to get the most out of the insulin and the natural gh release. so in theory when i shoot the peps il have abit of natural gh from my pit gland excreted then 20mins later eat then have my insulin shot. I always ate first with insulin as i dont like having to cain alot of simple carbs(would get fat) to stop me from going hypo therefore if i ate complex carb before my shot i would still have the carbs in my system to stop hypo. It seems abit complicated i know but it works. Iv researched this to death. my theory is with the gh and insulin mixed it will cause a massive influx of igf within the body equating to a big fcuk off gym rat haha. Yeah mate i took the 100mg on training days for 6 weeks and 50 on non training days... iv always ran my orals like that. Hi fire any questions you have pal, thats what where all here for


Cheers for posting that up pal appreciate it. It all makes alot of sense. If i do that way and branch out to peps an slin and stuff itl not be til next year but it intrests me. Not deprate iv made awesome gains keeping it basic for a long time now but il always try anything so i just fancy getting my head round it. My mate i train with is heading that way aswell hes an animal anyhow will do anything but hes asked me alot about this sort of stuff and iv never been 100%.

One time you get a sec maybe you could write it up on here or my journal or whatever like a sort of day timeline thing with mealtimes etc shown and doses and times. dont need to know the exact meals and stuff but any help with the carbs needed for the slin etc would be great. I like your thinknig with the eating before the shot..with me trying to stay leanish while i gain now then shovelling huge amounts of dextrose or whatever down my neck dont appeal much..good to know theres another way.

Its a big ask pal no rush at all you got til next year lol


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Great shot mate...looked awesome its a real shame you got sick. Small waist aswell...lucky boy.
> 
> I reckon youl be back there..your flying at the min and keeping to it real well..youv made good gains this time round aint you


yeah mate this is the reason i want to stay on cycle and switch from tren and primo to deca an dbol for just another 6weeks, having been that size i miss it and want it back so bad. i was just getting my prep sorted for the nabba novice then things went haywire, so 5stone less within a 10wwek period being ill then got converted to a classic competitor lol


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cheers for posting that up pal appreciate it. It all makes alot of sense. If i do that way and branch out to peps an slin and stuff itl not be til next year but it intrests me. Not deprate iv made awesome gains keeping it basic for a long time now but il always try anything so i just fancy getting my head round it. My mate i train with is heading that way aswell hes an animal anyhow will do anything but hes asked me alot about this sort of stuff and iv never been 100%.
> 
> One time you get a sec maybe you could write it up on here or my journal or whatever like a sort of day timeline thing with mealtimes etc shown and doses and times. dont need to know the exact meals and stuff but any help with the carbs needed for the slin etc would be great. I like your thinknig with the eating before the shot..with me trying to stay leanish while i gain now then shovelling huge amounts of dextrose or whatever down my neck dont appeal much..good to know theres another way.
> 
> Its a big ask pal no rush at all you got til next year lol


not a problem at all pal, i have a few different protocols saved on my work comp so will fish that out tomarrow lunch time. Glad you like my carb idea lol i did have dextrose in the shake but only 30g as i said just to be on safe side... it just means not having to go as high as 70-80g simple carb due to the complex carbs already from the meal. as i said at the start of the journal matey im pretty anal about every aspect of bbing and research anything out there that will give me that extra pound or inch on the guns.lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> yeah mate this is the reason i want to stay on cycle and switch from tren and primo to deca an dbol for just another 6weeks, having been that size i miss it and want it back so bad. i was just getting my prep sorted for the nabba novice then things went haywire, so 5stone less within a 10wwek period being ill then got converted to a classic competitor lol


Everytime you mention that weight loss mate it makes me feel ill lol..gotta of been a fcuking nightmare :thumbdown:

Your definatly gonna get back there soon..that next comp youl be in tip top shape.

Love the research myself and new ideas so yeah id proper appreciate that cheers :beer:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

update.

trained back on thurs night and kept legs for today... back went as follows

bodyweight chins 2x 8, 10kg plate on belt then hit 2 sets of 6

barbell rows 4x12 1x25

dumbell hammers 4x10

lat pull downs 3 x 15

deadlift 3x 8, 1x 4 (getting back to my old numbers on last set.. managed 220kg pg woohoo)

eatings is as per usual, have upped my oats to around 100g for breakie now and a total addition of 150g carbs to the diet aswell as keeping protein at 300g, having 6 eggs and abit of turkey bacon and toast for breakie now then hit legs in about 2 hours. I have decided to leave the deca for my next cycle altho have bumped test up to 1500mg and running var at 100mg a day for the next 4 weeks. I will hopefully get a last bit of growth before coming off at christmas.

Also i got the rep position along with suprakil for pro 10.com so hopefully will do a better job that Mrl and make the most out of the samples and discount i get for working with the company on the board lol.

hope your all well


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Great workout Rats, and congrats on your rep spot:thumb: If you send me lots of free protein I'll get the missus to write up some recipes for you and you can publish a book:whistling:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

lol cheers matey, really looking forward to working with the company. workouts have really picked up, back is still in agony from thurs, i think i was still trembling from the deadlifts 3 hours after i trained lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

HaHa. I tremble constantly mate, but I think that's just advancing years lol.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Mingster said:


> HaHa. I tremble constantly mate, but I think that's just advancing years lol.


im saying nothing :whistling:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

mate just seen them pics, first one you look like a fcukin beast mate really beefy. and your back looks like your smuggling a hanglider lol... awesome mate. how long before you hit that size again mate do you reckon ??? or are your goals slightly different ???

great pics mate !!!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

im hoping to get back to that size within the year matey, my goals are the same aswell just packing on size but trying to keep bodyfat low, thanks for the words bro, its mad when you see what i was like before i got sick


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am sure you wil mate, you have the knowledge for a start, that to me is a big factor, knowing what does and does not work for you as an indivdual


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> I am sure you wil mate, you have the knowledge for a start, that to me is a big factor, knowing what does and does not work for you as an indivdual


this is true mate, experience accounts for a lot in this game !!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

And a variety of mince based recipes


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Milky said:


> I am sure you wil mate, you have the knowledge for a start, that to me is a big factor, knowing what does and does not work for you as an indivdual


your not wrong buddy, without the forum i dont think i would know what i do now. Since joining up to 4years ago all iv done is progress... well apart from the sickness set back. People say i look the same size as i was back then but funnily enough im 2 and a half stone lighter. i think with lean gaining the low bodyfat and hardness helps alot and can give the illusion of being alot bigger or heavier


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Mingster said:


> And a variety of mince based recipes


mmmmmeeeeeeaaaaaattttttt


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Evening pal..hope youv had a good day 

Congrats for the rep position matey..good going :thumb:

Great back workout and top stuff heading back to your old weights. Mate your gonna fly back to where you were at before you got sick..we all know you can. Your a bank of knowledge and youv plenty know how to smash it again..you gotta be feeling good on the gear now aswell.

I look forward to you coming up with my next cycle one of your old ones :lol: Love the researched plans.

Howd legs go today?

Full steam ahead.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

legs was brutal buddy but thats what we like, lol. Really getting into things German volume training on the leg press. it went as follows

squats 3x10 1x 6

leg press 10x10 8plates a side rest paused so i got full hundred reps all together as kept struggling near the 8th rep.

leg extension 2x 20 (these burned like ****)

sldl 2 x 15 (had to go quite light on this as lower back still fragile)

hamstring machine thingy 3x 10 1 x 8

calf raise 3 sets 25 but in fact turns into sets of 75 as i do 25 on the raise with weight... then drop weight off shoulders and just raise on a platform for 25 then 25 raises off the floor. this is a brutal calf workout if any1 needs to change theirs up you should give it a go


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

bbb i will have something very nice drawn up for you dont you worry, just pm me your stats and il thro u a tailored plan


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> legs was brutal buddy but thats what we like, lol. Really getting into things German volume training on the leg press. it went as follows
> 
> squats 3x10 1x 6
> 
> ...


Awesome mate..bet your walking special now :laugh:

That leg press session looks good. I can imagine what they feel like. We used to finish off every leg workout with 2 sets of 57's on the leg press to totally blast them. Its kind of similar. Load your weight up then push 15 reps. Pause for 2 secs at the top then 12 reps, pause, 10, pause, 8, pause, 6, pause, 4, pause, 2 reps..stop :lol:

Its the only time iv ever spewed in the gym and i did it doing these 2 weeks in a row haha.

That calf blast is a good idea mate..nice new way to mix things up. Gooood shout :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> bbb i will have something very nice drawn up for you dont you worry, just pm me your stats and il thro u a tailored plan


Mate your a fcuking legend..bro loves :wub: haha.

Much appreciated pal..itl be the new year sometime but yeah iv spent alot of years using gear but its always been basic like i told you. Thats not to say its not worked at all. Iv gone from around 12 stone being a teen and i was sat around 18 stone most of my early 30's. Im now around 17st4 and was 16.8% bf like i said in my journal. So somethings been working 

But i think next year its time to branch out..on a gym rat apprenticeship for a few months


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Haha love ya too pal. Jesus ur a big lad. Reckon you could push 18st with what iv got in mind and with lower bf. peptides are great an cobsidering u have not touched them i reckon they will have a good positive impact. Well u are an old timer so the old body would appreciate abita growth hormone production lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> Haha love ya too pal. Jesus ur a big lad. Reckon you could push 18st with what iv got in mind and with lower bf. peptides are great an cobsidering u have not touched them i reckon they will have a good positive impact. Well u are an old timer so the old body would appreciate abita growth hormone production lol


Cheeky [email protected] lol :lol:

Nah honestly mate would appreciate the help drawing something up new to try.

Just gotta get saved up over xmas which is hard when the missus goes fcuking mad buying stuff we dont need :laugh:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

update, trained chest today but done my normall workout in reverse lol

dips +10kg 2x12

cables 3x 15

pec dec 3x 12

incline smith press

flat dumbell press

really fancied a change and the gym was busy so decided to do the workout in reverse. good session, hit bigger weight on my flying movements but had to lower the weight for pressing. Was an amazing pump and i reckon this will be implemented every 2nd week

Now food wise...

breakie, 6boiled eggs, hour later whey and oats and peanut butter

11.am, full cooked chicken and large baked pot with salad and dressing

1.30 300g steak and 80g white rice with bbg sauce and raw onion

3.30 carnivor protein shake and small bowl of irish stew and activia yogurt

5 trained

6 postworkout 60g whey, 50g oats (cooked) and peanut butter(was hungry so ate this rather than drink)

7. 2 pork chops, 3 beef sauages 2 eggs scrambled with cabbage and creamy mash

10. tuna toastie and possibly a protein bar

from working it out i think thats about 400g protein and roughly 300ish carbs


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Try having your meals back to front too. Tuna toastie for breakfast and eggs for supper. I like the sound of this, might try it myself:thumbup1:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Mingster said:


> Try having your meals back to front too. Tuna toastie for breakfast and eggs for supper. I like the sound of this, might try it myself:thumbup1:


now thats a plan, in my younger bulkier days i would have used a toastie as a spoon and scoop up the stew


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> now thats a plan, in my younger bulkier days i would have used a toastie as a spoon and scoop up the stew


And ate live animals between meals... 

Great eating mate fcuk id love to have time to eat like that. You and Ming have me dribbling..even more than normal :lol:

Nice workout there pal..reversing it is a good shout I bet your chests still pumped today mate.


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

gym rat said:


> update, trained chest today but done my normall workout in reverse lol
> 
> dips +10kg 2x12
> 
> ...


F*ck man...that's a lot of eatin! looking at my own diet now and feel like I'm on Atkins! LOL

Repped you for the Irish Stew mention......would kill for some cooking from home mate, irish stew, bacon and cabbage! Phhhooooaaaarrrrr!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

yip i certainly like my food, trying to up it big time and try get a last bit of growth before coming off. all that food will go well with 1500mg test and 100var lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> yip i certainly like my food, trying to up it big time and try get a last bit of growth before coming off. all that food will go well with 1500mg test and 100var lol


You big girl


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Hows things pal?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Things are good pal. House comp ****ed so on phone but will update in the morn. The misses is over with her friends for the wknd so a very messy an catabolic wkend ahead lol hows tricks with u big man


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> Things are good pal. House comp ****ed so on phone but will update in the morn. The misses is over with her friends for the wknd so a very messy an catabolic wkend ahead lol hows tricks with u big man


All good pal cheers thought youd been quiet. Little bit of sillyness last night but all sorted now 

Sounds like a happy weekend for you mate


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

Hello Mr.Rat , get to bed you dirty stop out 

That is all.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

lol hi i work too hard ya nuggetk, need some down time lol wat u doin up so early on a sunday pal


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

gym rat said:


> lol hi i work too hard ya nuggetk, need some down time lol wat u doin up so early on a sunday pal


I know you do buddy, enjoy it 

Lol, not by choice! The joys of toddlers.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I suffer from sleeping problems I have been up since 6am.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

well im still up from last nyt, had to go work for a call out as im on call for hotel, so sitting here wired off my t1ts trying to be sensible lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

gym rat said:


> well im still up from last nyt, had to go work for a call out as im on call for hotel, so sitting here wired off my t1ts trying to be sensible lol


PMSL!

Quality fly on wall stuff then 

And then off to bed...... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> I suffer from sleeping problems I have been up since 6am.


PMSL! Wait till you have kids bro, it's not classed as a sleep problem then, it life :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah I bet Bro.

I am hoping to do a comp by next year 2012.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Yeah I bet Bro.
> 
> I am hoping to do a comp by next year 2012.


Yes we know, you keep telling Everyone in other peoples journals!!

Quote people Matt and your post will make more sense buddy!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

R0B said:


> Yes we know, you keep telling Everyone in other peoples journals!!
> 
> Quote people Matt and your post will make more sense buddy!


Soz man will do in future.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Soz man will do in future.


You don't have to say sorry mate, just quote people then we have a chance of knowing who your talking to


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Rob out of curiosity how often do you train?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hows it going Gym rat is training and diet all on schedule mate, not caught up in here for a few days , its all gone quiet in rattys corner X


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Giz a shout pal when youv come back to earth and dragged yourself out of a bed full of mashed girlies


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> Hows it going Gym rat is training and diet all on schedule mate, not caught up in here for a few days , its all gone quiet in rattys corner X


hey matey, very bectic last week there, only managed to do abit of training at my home gym, nothing special, just done some chest pressing and shoulder pressing with 25kg dumbells, will be back in gym tonight so il update when finished, hada brill weekend, very little sleep and may have been tempted into class A's for the first time in years, im 7pound lighter pmsl, thats what a weekend on the drink and drugs for ya... to be fair im looking quite lean and better for it pmsl.

one thing i will update with is that i have a photo shoot coming up in 5weeks for my cousins photography business so looks like im back on the dieting wagon. guna play this smart and not diet too hard as to lose muscle etc but willo take things very slowly. This will no doubt keep the journal updated as il use this as my main log intead of my note book


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Glad you enjoyed the weekend mate, you need to have a complete blow out every so often i reckon, but 7 pounds mate....must have been shagging like Rocco Siffredi :lol:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

aw mate a combination of sex lack of appetite due to the drink and drugs.lol it was some going, had a fry on sat for breakie then a meal at night, i really cant handle the party lifestyle at all... and there was me thinking i was missing out... defo happy with the way things are even tho work is a b1tch lol


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Totally hear you mate, going out these days involves going for dinner with the gf, a coffee and getting home for some of teh bold thing! the idea of getting wasted with the mates, getting home at 5 and suffering all next day is not on the cards anymore...wouldn't miss a meal for my own funeral :lol:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

your bang on the money there mate, me and the woman would head to a restaurant for half 7... have a few drinks... eat round 9ish then an expresso and a cheeky whiskey then home for half ten.lol this weekend consisted of staying up til 5 on sat morn due to coke and drink, then sat nyt and sun morn was the exact same altho i didnt get to bed at all until last nyt. i had 3 meals the whole weekend, couldnt eat 1 bite yesterday.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

really dont know how people can do this on a weekly basis. most of my friend start on a fri nyt and dont stop til sunday, i was like death warmed up the whole time. That horrible self conscious feeling of being wierded out on the drugs... never again


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Haha :lol: fcuking love this stuff. 2 young at heart lads trying thier best not to come to terms with the fact they are both grumpy old [email protected] :lol: :lol:

Now where have I put them slippers..

Nice to have you back pal I spent bout 12 years on a diffrent planet like that


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

aw buddy its great at the time but i think taking too much coke you get passed the point of a good buzz then your left with a fired head lol. Defo getting old, 27 in 3 weeks and i feel bloody 47


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> aw buddy its great at the time but i think taking too much coke you get passed the point of a good buzz then your left with a fired head lol. Defo getting old, 27 in 3 weeks and i feel bloody 47


Yep I know that too well mate..awesome at the time but waaay to easy to come round in the mornin a few hundred down lol..and that was just 1 part of a night that ran from wed til mon morning lol.

And for the record pal you dont look a day over 46


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Yep I know that too well mate..awesome at the time but waaay to easy to come round in the mornin a few hundred down lol..and that was just 1 part of a night that ran from wed til mon morning lol.
> 
> And for the record pal you dont look a day over 46


lol 46, a woman in the hotel came up to me on halloween night and said she fancied an older man like me for the nyt... i asked her what age she was and she was (she was 30) then i asked what age she thot i was an she said at least 36... fcuking lovely... thanks love but im only 26 pmsl, she then came out with.... well i could use a toyboy


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Fcuk me mate you got them coming at you every weekend..sure it aint a knocking shop you run..or you host them special car key swapping parties :lol:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

lol its just hen parties and groups of girls who check in half cut and get very lairy. iv been at this game for 4 years and it gets sickening lol my gf was sitting in resception once and a girl asked if i would strip lol i was 2 weeks out from show and said im too fat an pulled up my tshirt lol the gf stood up in the middle and pure embarrased me haha. i do play on it sometimes but it gets to the point where they just show off to their friends


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Tart..


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

I hear you mate, i am getting tired of being treated like a piece of meat, my sole use being for pleasuring the opposite sex. Quit your moaning old timer and shag those slappers.....and send me and BBB the pics.:laugh:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

haha the only problem is i bloody love my woman. pmsl first girl i physically cant cheat on haha god im going soft in my old age, i think its reading all the old mens journals on the forum... isnt that right bbb haha


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

gym rat said:


> haha the only problem is i bloody love my woman. pmsl first girl i physically cant cheat on haha god im going soft in my old age, i think its reading all the old mens journals on the forum... isnt that right bbb haha


Mate, as sad as it is and going against the will of all men on this forum, i reckon that's f*ckin cool - the gf must be pretty amazing to give up all those easy pickings. It just seems such a waste.....do you every get tempted honestly? What are the chances she will find out that you had a threesome with two slappers from the welsh valleys?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

the thing is mate she would never find out as she still lives in england so i could shag rings round me round here and it wud never get back to her. its a hard one regarding the temptation as we broke up for literally a month and i ended up going to the hotel after a night out as i met a hen party in a club i checked in earlier that day. got a girl in a room and started undressing and i literally stopped as i was about to bang her, it almost felt as if i was with a man or something, felt physically sick... think i myt have given that girl a complex haha.

yeah matey my womans one in a million, perfect in my eyes... dirty wee bitch, gorgeous and basically a female version of me, there aint nufin she wont try. its mad cos i was a serious player before i met her and wud literally bang anything that walked even if i was going steady, but with her its just different, i still think fcuk me id bang the life outa that if a fitty walked down the street but if it came to it where it could happen i just have this mental block and physically wouldnt be able to


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> haha the only problem is i bloody love my woman. pmsl first girl i physically cant cheat on haha god im going soft in my old age, i think its reading all the old mens journals on the forum... isnt that right bbb haha


Pmsl cheeky [email protected] you sound like the rest of them 

Mate your more than welcome to land round mine for a cup of cocoa anytime haha.

And mate having a missus cant be beaten these days im well happy and aint ashamed to say it  fcuk me tho that temptation must be awesome haha..


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Pmsl cheeky [email protected] you sound like the rest of them
> 
> Mate your more than welcome to land round mine for a cup of *cocoa* anytime haha.
> 
> And mate having a missus cant be beaten these days im well happy and aint ashamed to say it  fcuk me tho that temptation must be awesome haha..


its all about the horlicks and humbug sweets matey lol thro in a danish an i swear id get my woman to drive me to urs haha


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> its all about the horlicks and humbug sweets matey lol thro in a danish an i swear id get my woman to drive me to urs haha


Haha pmsl mate its a done deal go for sunday morning that little lot an il bring the newspapers..fcukin rock an roll


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Jesus lads, sorry i brought up the fact that we are all getting older but this has gotten way out of hand. mg:

Ratty - did you just say horlicks???.....unless you are Dale Winton, you should never ever under any circumstances offer a mate to come round your for a tipple of that malty hot beverage.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

irishdude said:


> Jesus lads, sorry i brought up the fact that we are all getting older but this has gotten way out of hand. mg:
> 
> Ratty - did you just say horlicks???.....unless you are Dale Winton, you should never ever under any circumstances offer a mate to come round your for a tipple of that malty hot beverage.


pmsl... ok then... right bbb get a quarter of the best flake you can find and a crate of beer and im there


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

a few brasses wouldnt go a miss either


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Cant transfer pics off me fone for sum reason. But does any1 fancy pming ther email addy as i can email them off my fone. Jus a little progress pic if any1 doesnt mind. Out an about here but will update when i get home. Also got abit of news....Was testin the water with applyin for jobs incase i wanted to move to the misses an got offered one in manchester.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gym rat said:


> Cant transfer pics off me fone for sum reason. But does any1 fancy pming ther email addy as i can email them off my fone. Jus a little progress pic if any1 doesnt mind. Out an about here but will update when i get home. Also got abit of news....Was testin the water with applyin for jobs incase i wanted to move to the misses an got offered one in manchester.


2 things mate, cheating is cruel, you hurt the people you love for your own selfish reasons. What does it acheive ?

So IMO fair play to you from what was once a horrible, hurtful, selfish bastard.

secondly if you do get up to Manc me and you do some training together NO ARGUMENTS.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah matey did you read my views on it. I worship my wonan to death an wud never hurt her. Oh and im over wigan from boxing day to the 30th so if your gym is open an ur free, let me know an if u fancied meeting up my woman wud oblidge to driving me up


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gym rat said:


> Yeah matey did you read my views on it. I worship my wonan to death an wud never hurt her. Oh and im over wigan from boxing day to the 30th so if your gym is open an ur free, let me know an if u fancied meeting up my woman wud oblidge to driving me up


I did read it mate yes and l was merely backing you up as we share the same veiws.

I am away early on in week but definatly mid / end of week mate.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> pmsl... ok then... right bbb get a quarter of the best flake you can find and a crate of beer and im there


Sorted mate..when you get moved over here and your not busy keeping up with Milky then wel have a good do out mate :thumb:



gym rat said:


> Cant transfer pics off me fone for sum reason. But does any1 fancy pming ther email addy as i can email them off my fone. Jus a little progress pic if any1 doesnt mind. Out an about here but will update when i get home. Also got abit of news....Was testin the water with applyin for jobs incase i wanted to move to the misses an got offered one in manchester.


Great news on the job offer pal..anything good? How seriously you thinking bout heading over the water? Crossing to the dark side of us english nutters


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Defo considering it mate. Its an account management position. Just not happy without her here and my job is gettin tidious and taking its toll on me so will prob up sticks an go. Have talked to the family about it an there being supportive. My dad would take over the hotel or get my bro involved an hes also going to look after my properties so its just a case of deciding an waiting for the new company to open then move.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

gym rat said:


> Defo considering it mate. Its an account management position. Just not happy without her here and my job is gettin tidious and taking its toll on me so will prob up sticks an go. Have talked to the family about it an there being supportive. My dad would take over the hotel or get my bro involved an hes also going to look after my properties so its just a case of deciding an waiting for the new company to open then move.


Go for it!

Nothing to lose is there mate 

Sounds like you've plenty of good people around you.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

yesterdays update traps and shoulders

dumbell shrugs 3x20 2x 10

barbell 3x20

warm up 20lateral, rear and front raises using 5kg plate

mil press3x 10 1x 6

lateral raises 3x 10 then single arms raises using 20kg dumbell 8 reps per arm

reverse pec deck for rear delts 3x 20

behind the neck presses supersetting with front raises

awesome session, felt strong and the pump was seriously sore, shoulders where stinging at a point.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Nice workout pal and still shrugging 1st I see :laugh:

How you feeling today? Bet the pump was fcuking awesome with that little lot


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Nice workout pal and still shrugging 1st I see :laugh:
> 
> How you feeling today? Bet the pump was fcuking awesome with that little lot


aw mate i was in agony the other day, even skipped training on tuesday lol

update trained chest and tri's last nyt went like this

incline hammer press 3x 10 1x 8

cable c/o 3x 15

incline smith press 4x 8

flat dumbell fly 3x 10

dips 1 x failue using 10kg, then another set to fauilure with bodyweight

tricep rope push down 4 x 8

overhead extensions 3x 8

single arm press downs 3 sets per arm for 10 reps

quite alot of doms in chest, bodyfat is starting to drop also with the change in diet so alls going well on the gymrat front. Have back on the cards for tonight and ready for it now lol its guna be a long day in work. food wise i have a full chicken, 300g salmon and 6 boiled eggs and 2 baked potatoes to get thru today then tea tonight will no doubt be a steak, have been doing pre breakie cardio the last 6days mand its crazy how my body is recomping yet again... really liking the 100mg var and 1500mg test, feel like superman


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

oh and the job hunting is going really well too, have a telephoine interview today so will see how that goes... i could be moved over wigan in literally 4 weeks eek


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> oh and the job hunting is going really well too, have a telephoine interview today so will see how that goes... i could be moved over wigan in literally 4 weeks eek


Just in from work mate..howd the interview go today? you had it yet? top going that mate 

Great workout yesterday and i hope your ready to smash that back of yours to bits tonight if you aint already. Sounds like your in a good place again after the weekennds setback blowout :thumb:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Rite ya fckers whos first to invite gymrat round for dinner as iv been asked for a formal interview next week in manchester. Aparently going by the guy on the fone i pretty much have the job. Woohoo. Trained back tonight yoo so will update in nxt half hour


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ive seen what you eat...no chance 

Nice one on the job GR where abouts in mancs is the job :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Robs got a new training partner :thumb:

Top news Ratty mate..good lad..moving to the midlands eh..couldnt be better..unless you were moving to the North East  :laugh:

Seriously tho well done and good luck with it fella


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Aw come on rob mate... It wud b worth it seeing my pretty face round the dinner table lifting food off ur plate lol. Havent got details yet but was told the greater manchester area which i believe cud b anywer from bolton or wigan lol the job is with barclays the bank as a new business manager


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Robs got a new training partner :thumb:
> 
> Top news Ratty mate..good lad..moving to the midlands eh..couldnt be better..unless you were moving to the North East  :laugh:
> 
> Seriously tho well done and good luck with it fella


WTF??? MIDLANDS??? :death: :lol:



gym rat said:


> Aw come on rob mate... It wud b worth it seeing my pretty face round the dinner table lifting food off ur plate lol. Havent got details yet but was told the greater manchester area which i believe cud b anywer from bolton or wigan lol the job is with barclays the bank as a new business manager


Table?? Plates?? what is this you speak of ??:laugh:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok then wel jus go cow tipping instead an eat the fcuker lol


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

gym rat said:


> Ok then wel jus go cow tipping instead an eat the fcuker lol


Now your talking


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> WTF??? MIDLANDS??? :death: :lol:


You going to tell me you live in the North are you???? :rolleye: :laugh:

Thought you had more sense...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> You going to tell me you live in the North are you???? :rolleye: :laugh:
> 
> Thought you had more sense...


North west innit 

You lot are east coast arent you ? 

In fact pretty much scottish i would say :whistling:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> In fact pretty much scottish i would say :whistling:


Ouch. :lol: Thats a draw


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> North west innit
> 
> You lot are east coast arent you ?
> 
> In fact pretty much scottish i would say :whistling:


 :ban: :ban:

You told me off once for calling you southern lol. Now it's my turn:cursing: :gun_bandana: :2guns: :nono:

Never, ever say this again (sorry Rep) :whistling: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> :ban: :ban:
> 
> You told me off once for calling you southern lol. Now it's my turn:cursing: :gun_bandana: :2guns: :nono:
> 
> Never, ever say this again (sorry Rep) :whistling: :lol:


Finally back up arrives... :gun_bandana: :2guns:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> :ban: :ban:
> 
> You told me off once for calling you southern lol. Now it's my turn:cursing: :gun_bandana: :2guns: :nono:
> 
> Never, ever say this again (sorry Rep) :whistling: :lol:


 :surrender: :surrender: Tell him,he started it by calling me a midlander :crying: ...tell him im a northerner :lol: :lol:



BigBarnBoy said:


> Finally back up arrives... :gun_bandana: :2guns:


I feel like your my brother and youve just grassed on me to dad :lol: :lol: :lol:

You just wait till he`s out of the room :death: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Gonna have to stop your pocket money young Rob, and you can tidy your room instead of hanging round the bus stop with your wastrel mates tonight:nono: And any more of your lip and there will be no Match of the Day for you this weekend, so be warned:angry:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> :surrender: :surrender: Tell him,he started it by calling me a midlander :crying: ...tell him im a northerner :lol: :lol:
> 
> I feel like your my brother and youve just grassed on me to dad :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> You just wait till he`s out of the room :death: :lol: :lol:


I aint no grass pal i didnt say a word..he just smelled the lies and hunted you down.... :lol: :lol:



Mingster said:


> Gonna have to stop your pocket money young Rob, and you can tidy your room instead of hanging round the bus stop with your wastrel mates tonight:nono: And any more of your lip and there will be no Match of the Day for you this weekend, so be warned:angry:


Pmsl :lol: :lol: awww...


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

haha some banter in here for a change lol


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Gonna have to stop your pocket money young Rob, and you can tidy your room instead of hanging round the bus stop with your wastrel mates tonight:nono: And any more of your lip and there will be no Match of the Day for you this weekend, so be warned:angry:


Its not fair ... I hate you :crying: .................................... :lol: :lol:



BigBarnBoy said:


> I aint no grass pal i didnt say a word..he just smelled the lies and hunted you down.... :lol: :lol:
> 
> Pmsl :lol: :lol: awww...


*kicks brother BBB on way to bedroom* :lol: :lol:

Sorry Gym rat for the last few post buddy ...back to normal now mate :thumb:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

oakie doakie update time, and i absolutely nai9led back and was trembing like fcuk again all nyt.

lat pull down 4x 10

bent over row 4x 10

deadlift 2 x 10 1 x 8 1x5 then 2 rep maxed 220kg...

dumbell rows

done!!!!

was chuffed to pieces that i got the 220 up for 2, before i got sick i was hitting 260 odd, so im slowly getting back to my old self.

still on the clean/diet mode so scrambled egg for tea well 10 to be fair lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> oakie doakie update time, and i absolutely nai9led back and was trembing like fcuk again all nyt.
> 
> lat pull down 4x 10
> 
> ...


Top stuff fella nice workout..and strengths coming back nicely..well done mate :thumb:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

morning all, god my back is feeling it today especially in the lower region. Have a pretty easy day in work today so prob spend it mucking about on here. Had my usual breakie of oats whey and peanut butter and have 4 chicken fillets, 6boiled eggs and a few potatoes so foods all sorted the day. Steak for tea tonight woohoo guna nail about 600g me thinks and really up the protein. i like dieting on red meat... well apart from doing shows etc as i feel alot fuller both muscle and stomach wise.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

220 deads mate nice weight there pal very nice weight.....

is that routine the way you do it aswell mate or is that in no particular order ????

just wondered why you did deads in middle of routine and expecially before db rows ????

keep it up mate looks like The rat is back in business X

repped


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Great lifting mate!! 220kg is a nice weight to be doign on deads. I remember my last pb was 200 x 3 but not used bar for deadlifting in a while. Using a plate loaded machine lately as feels so so much better on my back and doing 300kg on that. Think ill give barbell a try this week.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> 220 deads mate nice weight there pal very nice weight.....
> 
> is that routine the way you do it aswell mate or is that in no particular order ????
> 
> ...


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Suprakill4 said:


> Great lifting mate!! 220kg is a nice weight to be doign on deads. I remember my last pb was 200 x 3 but not used bar for deadlifting in a while. Using a plate loaded machine lately as feels so so much better on my back and doing 300kg on that. Think ill give barbell a try this week.


300!!! now thats some lifting pal, will start to alternate now with the deads and mayb deadlift off a platform for a while


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

gym rat said:


> 300!!! now thats some lifting pal, will start to alternate now with the deads and mayb deadlift off a platform for a while


Its not as much as on bar though. theres leverage involved and its not as deep as a barbell deadlift.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

update... well kind of. Was so hungry ended up eating my days food already lol will hit sainsburys for a cooked chicken me thinks and eat caveman style


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

trained arms last nyt... well bi's and a light pump in tri's since i already done them this week... went like this

barbell curl 3x 10 1x6

preacher curl 3x 15

dumbell hammers

1 set of 21's

tri's

rope push down 3x 20

over head extensions 3x 10

single arm pushdowns 2 x 20

very pleased with progress, breakie this morn was 6 boiled eggs with toast and ham and im sitting down to beef straganof now and its awesome lol got a few arrivals at work today so busy enough, have a very bad pain in my middle back and i can barely move my head from side to side which is quite annoying.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good session mate. Hows eating been the rest of the day? Mine hasnt been fantastic as been dragged around all day.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

eatings always good pal, with sainsburys right next door to my work i just buy a cooked chicken and microwaveable mash and some red cabbage, it does get expensive but at least im eating right etc, steak for tea tonight too woohoo


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Morning fella just having a catch up been a mental weekend 

Hows the rest of the weekend been? Any more news on the job/move?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Morning fella just having a catch up been a mental weekend
> 
> Hows the rest of the weekend been? Any more news on the job/move?


Weekend was good matey. Ended up training chest again yesterday. Yeah im still job hunting mate. Didnt really want to jump the gun an accept 1st offer, so still fishing so to speak lol. Hows u pal? U have a messy 1?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> Weekend was good matey. Ended up training chest again yesterday. Yeah im still job hunting mate. Didnt really want to jump the gun an accept 1st offer, so still fishing so to speak lol. Hows u pal? U have a messy 1?


I wish mate lol wouldve been easier :laugh: was just a carry on with the ex to do with my lil girl and xmas..sorted now tho  going out this weekend tho I think..its been a while lol see what happens 

Ah mate youl be over here in no time with a decent job, your missus and unlimited lads on here who you can go round for ya tea


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Haha thats the plan bbb lol


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

yesterdays update.

had a really crap chest session. weekend was so busy with work and hardly got any sleep, got called to hotel on sat nyt at 2 in the morning to find a guest having a bloody party in one of the apartments. even hada dj ther with decks. the guys wouldnt leave and i got pushed about abit so just took it calmly and foned police, finally got back to bed 6 sun morn. My gym only opens 12-2 on a sun and i was gagging for a session as i said i would train with a mate. so anyway, outa bed at 12, quick breakie and out the door but was groggy and couldnt get into the session at all

flat barbell 3x 10

incline hammer press 4 x 10 1x 2

cable flys 3 x 15

pec deck 2 x 20

dips 4 sets 10 the 1 set 8 with 10kg added to belt

eating was a sham aswell, started off pretty sweet... eggs for breakie, steak casserole for next 2 meals.... but hadnt cheated in a while so spent all last nyt eating anything i could get my hands on. this is what i had...

4 garlic chicken kievs

steak house chips

half a pack of oats biscuits and a hot choco

3 club biscuits

a flake

half a pizza

4 packets of snack a jacks

today im back on the diet and feel great. was chatting to a few old school trainers and back in the day they used brain for pre workout(pure speed).

Now this is my journal and im going to be completely honest so please dont slate or think less of me for this but.... i picked up some speed and will be using it tonight for my leg session.

im thinking gvt on everything so should go something like this

squat 10x 10

leg press 10x 10

extensions 10 x 10

any opinions? just wanted to try how the old guys did it and from the articles iv read alot of old school trainees done about 40 sets with 500reps in total so thot it would be a nice change.... well it prob wont be so nice 2maro when im crippled.

thanks for reading


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Subbed. That GVT session is going to hurt tomorrow! I did it a while ago and it really takes it out of you but it works and that's what matters!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Should be a good change of pace for you big lad. Like iv said before on my journal I used similar methods to get me going again when I hit a plateau and had a major headfcuk. After a few weeks training high volume I went back to benching with low to normal reps and it flew up again. A change is as good as a rest pal..even if its a crippling change :laugh:

Be intrested how the wizz goes for u lol..as you know the tren and caffiene are enough to keep me awake all night lol. Dont be bombing it too late in the day unless you got a supply of tamazipam 

Good luck fella..get back eating well today aswell


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

update.

yesterdays leg session was one of the best training sessions iv ever had, i took some of the speed around half 3 and trained at 5, iv never done it before and by **** what a rush. didnt even know it came in a putty either. had a huge pump in my legs and actually managed the routine i layout in my previous update. training shoulders tonight and iv used abit more speed to see how that goes lol will report later.

eatings been bang on the money which im happy about and the bottom tear of fat is cuming off lower abs, also noticed how vascular my back is when posing. dont think iv mentioned this but have been running 160mcg of chinese clen and it s working a treat


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

PMSL!

Bit of Billy Whizz as a pre workout! Ya nutter 

Enjoy the shoulders session


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol base for a prewo formula, why not , it's basically what all these legal things are trying to be


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol base for a prewo formula, why not , it's basically what all these legal things are trying to be


It certainly is :lol:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

haha yeah cant believe im training on it to be honest, just leaving work now and gurning like fcuk. cant wait to smash it now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

gym rat said:


> just leaving work now and gurning like fcuk


Pics or BS PMSL !?!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol gurn pics u nutter


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol gurn pics u nutter


They'd be quality 

Proper MOM potential !!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

You nutter GR pmsl fcuk that speed malarky,i hated it years ago and cant think of any think worse....just dont move up to necking E`s before you workout though,youll be wearing baggy jeans and smiley t shirts for your workout :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> You nutter GR pmsl fcuk that speed malarky,i hated it years ago and cant think of any think worse....just dont move up to necking E`s before you workout though,youll be wearing baggy jeans and smiley t shirts for your workout :laugh:


PMSL.

Last thing we want is him doing smack to become more

Vascular 

Keep an eye on him Rob 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mate hows things..hope you well a kip and not got carried away and dropping 50 bags :lol:

Im with Rob fcuk me mate I used to hate the stuff..funny as hell when you on it but the cumdown was awful sh1t :laugh:

Tho saying that what the lads said is right..the old eph pre workouts were only 1 step away from speed anyhow so gotta be something in it..

Dont let it stop you eating them chickens tho


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Personally and dont take this the wrong way, i cant see how speed is going to benefit you in the long term for training.. its got to be the worst idea i have read..

It will take your appetite away (so your diet will be crap). people think you get energy from this WRONG its just a feeling of energized as your heart rate is already through the roof...

this in turn leads to poor circulation to extremeties... wish cant be good especially on a leg workout...

And i thought you had bad issues with things in general mate healthwise ???

Really bad idea IMO (no disrespect mate) but i never thought i would hear this coming from you of all people on here !!!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey flinty the only reason for trying it was done to a few people i was talking too saying it was how they done it in the past. This was never intended to continue as i was curious and tried it. Its all gone now. The trick is not to take as much that it gets u wiped out. My health issues is more bowel related mate an it hadnt even irritated it. Like i said it was only a little experiment on my part


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym rat said:


> Hey flinty the only reason for trying it was done to a few people i was talking too saying it was how they done it in the past. This was never intended to continue as i was curious and tried it. Its all gone now. The trick is not to take as much that it gets u wiped out. My health issues is more bowel related mate an it hadnt even irritated it. Like i said it was only a little experiment on my part


fair enough mate . i like you mate and respect you a lot. but i still need to say my piece wether it goes down well or not.... no probs bro i know your not daft x


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

thats what my journal is for matey, and i respect your opinion and input, i like to keep things open and honest as no point lying. Was very intrigued at the use of it as a pre workout so thought of giving it a go, it was almost like i had 1 too many ephi's.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

so all in all did you rate it ????


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

update,

didnt train traps with shoulders today as want them fresh for deadlifting 2maro, shoulder session went like this

mil press 1x 15 2 x 10 2x 8 1 x 3

lateral raise 3x 15 1 x 8 (one arm at a time using 22kg dumbells

front raise 3 x 15

reverse pec dec for rears 3 x 20

superset shoulder machine with 10kg front, side and reaer raises

great session to be honest, hit a personal best on the mil press which i was quite chuffed about. had my shake with glut, whey and bcaa's, then home and had a steak with a few fried eggs and a small portion of mash.

Trainings going well at the mo and im over the moon with progress, im for wigan thgis weekend so will no doubt be induldging in a few beers and cheat food with the lady. Hope your all well


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> so all in all did you rate it ????


honestly mate, i thought it was quite good, not something id do again as lets face it it sounds nuts.lol i havent had a pre workout sup of any kind due to my bowel issues and it was a nice little kick, i was focused on what i wanted to do and actually felt stronger but then again thats what noxplode or superpump does.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Good on you for being honest and experimenting when you wanted to pal..as crazy as it sounds to some people..got to feel free to try stuff when you want to 

Now how bout sticking to half a sleeve of pro plus like me mate 

Nice shoulders sesh today even without traps and nice to see you still eating well.

You just doing a deadlift based workout tomorrow or you doing some other stuff?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

tomorrow is back matey and didnt want to skip the deadlift due to doms in traps and with me hitting big numbers again, i didnt want to have to leave it out


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> tomorrow is back matey and didnt want to skip the deadlift due to doms in traps and with me hitting big numbers again, i didnt want to have to leave it out


Yep good shout then matey..

You deadlifting 1st or leaving it til later in the workout again?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

will do it 2nd pal after heavy rows.


----------



## Get Muscle (Dec 12, 2011)

In the world of science fats are called lipids. Lipids contain more than twice as many calories per gram than either protein or carbs making them a great energy source when used in moderation. When eating for muscle gains and health in general less than 30% of your totally daily caloric consumption should come from unsaturated fat.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Morning fella..got your PM matey hope alls good 

Had a quiet time myself last few days had alot of sh1t going on but back in for a catchup now.

Hows the plans going?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Quiet in here GR,hope your well pal


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

hey guys havent updated in a wile, really hurt my back a last fri deadlifting and just recovering at the moment, pain shoots right up my neck and turning my head has been very difficult. Had a messy wkend wi the lads as its my bday the mara so have barely atre over the last few days but back to my normal self today. Training will prob commence after xmas depending on how back is


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym rat said:


> hey guys havent updated in a wile, really hurt my back a last fri deadlifting and just recovering at the moment, pain shoots right up my neck and turning my head has been very difficult. Had a messy wkend wi the lads as its my bday the mara so have barely atre over the last few days but back to my normal self today. Training will prob commence after xmas depending on how back is


thats not good news mate at all... hope you enjoy your christmas break pal, and i hope you also get well for next year to bang the sh1t out of 2012 X


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

gym rat said:


> hey guys havent updated in a wile, really hurt my back a last fri deadlifting and just recovering at the moment, pain shoots right up my neck and turning my head has been very difficult. Had a messy wkend wi the lads as its my bday the mara so have barely atre over the last few days but back to my normal self today. Training will prob commence after xmas depending on how back is


Sh1t news,hope you enjoy your birthday though mate :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Good to hear from you again fella :thumbup1:

sorry to hear bout your back..always when things are going well. Hope the plans re the job/gf and all that are all going ok mate.

Get rested up and enjoy your xmas


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ah sh*t mate, not good news at all....

Have a great christmas amte and get well rested...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your injury, mate. Rest up and eat your fill and things will look well for a New Year comeback:thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Merry christmas mate, hope you come back in the new year a new man...


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Hope alls good Ratty mate..hope your healing good and have a god night tonight whatever your up to pal.

Heres to a big new year for the both of us :beer:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

hey guys sorry for the lack of updates etc, back is firing at full strength again(touch wood) so attempting a shoulder session tonight, the last 3 to 4wks leading up to xmas had been a right mind fcuk for me. Worrying about finances and the possibilty of moving to england etc. i have put those plans on hold until im abit more financially steady. All of my money is tied up in my business and property etc so moving to england without a penny in the bank was just a bad call. Alot happier now and literally gagging to get back to the weights. Christmas was good, apart from being in work xmas day and boxing day. had a lovely week in wigan wityh the misses and she came back with me again and is still here til sat. The bad news is that in the last month of irratic eating and barely training i have turned soft as sh1t. good point tho is that im almost 7weeks off gear so will be starting and all out bulk using test deca and dbol.

thankyou to every1 who pmed and the well wishes in my journal. really distanced myself from the board and the sport which is not like me at all.

So to all the fcukers that are ahead of me now..... mind your heels cause its on like donkey kong beeeaaattttchhhess.lol

abit off topic but thought id share anyway as i know a few on here are rep lovers...

im in the process of setting up a reptile sanctuary/charity for people who can not take care of there pets anymore. For those of you that dont know me... i am an avid reptile lover and keeper and have got sick to the teeth of seeing classifieds in gumtree and adpost for people either looking to get rid of their animals due to other commitments or the animals themselves getting too big. Therefore i am taking these animals and homing them myself out of my own pocket (hence why im looking into setting up a charity as i cannot fund this myself) this is still in the research stage at the mo but have already taken a lovely red tail boa contrictor which i love to pieces. if any1 has any tips on setting up a charity and going through the right channels let me know.

Anyway thanks again and Happy new year to all and hope your all well


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> So to all the fcukers that are ahead of me now..... mind your heels cause its on like donkey kong beeeaaattttchhhess.lol


Pmsl :lol:

Good to have you back pal :thumb: Sounds like the move wasnt at the right time, reckon you knew that abit anyhow tho mate.

and well done on setting up the reptile hotel..good on ya  know nothing bout setting up a charity, but sounds important tho, much as you love them you dont wanna be out of pocket doing it really.

Missed ya wisdom...and your sh1t :laugh:... on my journal aswell lol im off now aswell mate so going to be doing some changing around of a few things myself.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

yeah mate it was abit sudden the whole move thing, it was a case of up and leaving home with a week lol. it will happen some day i can guarantee it. will need to spend abita time reading up on what iv missed but that will be during the day at work lol due to the woman being here like to spend as much time with her as i can. How was your crimbo mate, hope you and yours are well


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> yeah mate it was abit sudden the whole move thing, it was a case of up and leaving home with a week lol. it will happen some day i can guarantee it. will need to spend abita time reading up on what iv missed but that will be during the day at work lol due to the woman being here like to spend as much time with her as i can. How was your crimbo mate, hope you and yours are well


Yeah we both top notch mate,missus is back to work tomorrow and i think im still off til next week.

Christmas was awesome fella, normally hate it all and cant wait to get back to normal in the new year..but this xmas we got my daughter from my ex for over the whole thing..1st time since the 1st xmas she was born, so it was pretty special.

Back to normal now though..2 and a half weeks off the gear, 1st night back training tonight so wel see how it goes..im well ready for it.

Looking at peps matey at the min, between cycles..so maybe youl be able to help me out abit with your much researched knowledge :laugh:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Yeah we both top notch mate,missus is back to work tomorrow and i think im still off til next week.
> 
> Christmas was awesome fella, normally hate it all and cant wait to get back to normal in the new year..but this xmas we got my daughter from my ex for over the whole thing..1st time since the 1st xmas she was born, so it was pretty special.
> 
> ...


great to hear buddy. and pm anytime regarding the peps


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> great to hear buddy. and pm anytime regarding the peps


Cheers matey i will do..il come up with something tomorrow and see what you think as im not clued up at all with them :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hows things GR ,hope your well pal :thumbup1:


----------

